# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Շախմատի 40-րդ համաշխարհային օլիմպիադա

## Moonwalker

Օգոստոսի 27-ին Թուրքիայի Ստամբուլ քաղաքի *Istanbul Expo Center*-ում մեկնարկելու է շախմատային աշխարհի ամենահեղինակավոր թիմային մրցաշարը՝ *համաշխարհային օլիմպիադան*:

*Մասնակիցները՝* 

Յուրաքանչյուր երկիր ներկայացնում է 5 մարզիկ (4 հիմնական և 1 պահեստային) և մեկ մարզիչ: Այսպիսով երկիրը ներկայանում է 6 հոգանոց պատվիրակություն: Ստորև ներկայացնեմ առավել բարձր վարկանիշ ունեցող երկրներին՝

*Ռուսաստան* (միջին վարկանիշը՝2759,4. *Յուրի Դոխոյանի* dream team-ը խաղալու է առանց Ալեքսանդր Մորոզևիչի /առողջական խնդիրներ/ և Պյոտր Սվիդլերի/չի հրավիրվել/: )
1. *Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ*, 2797
2. *Սերգեյ Կարյակին*, 2785
3. *Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ*, 2763
4. *Եվգենի Տոմաշևսկի*, 2730
5. *Դմիտրի Յակովենկո*, 2722

*Ուկրաինա* (միջին վարկանիշը՝ 2722,2, թիմի ավագն է *Օլեքսանդր Սուլիպան*: )
1. *Վասիլի Իվանչուկ*, 2769
2. *Ռուսլան Պոնոմարյով*, 2734
3. *Ալեքսանդր Մոիսեենկո*, 2706
4. *Անդրեյ Վոլոկիտին*, 2709
5. *Պավել Էլյանով*, 2693

*Հայաստան* (միջին վարկանիշ՝ 2711, թիմի ավագ՝ *Արշակ Պետրոսյան*: )
1. *Լևոն Արոնյան*, 2816
2. *Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան*, 2698
3. *Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան*, 2687
4. *Գաբրիել Սարգսյան*, 2693
5. *Տիգրան Պետրոսյան*, 2661

*Հունգարիա* (միջին վարկանիշը՝2700,2)
1. *Պետեր Լեկո*, 2737
2. *Զոլտան Ալմաշի*, 2713
3. *Հուդիթ Պոլգար*, 2698
4. *Ֆերենց Բերկեշ*, 2685
5. *Բալոգ Չաբա*, 2668

*Չինաստան* (միջին վարկանիշը՝ 2688,2, թիմի ավագն է *Յե Յիանգչուանը*: )
1. *Հաո Վան*, 2726
2. *Չաո Լի*, 2665
3. *Յուե Վան*, 2685
4. *Լիրեն Դին*, 2695
5. *Քսիանժի Բու*, 2670

*ԱՄՆ* (միջին վարկանիշը՝ 2681, թիմի ավագ՝ *Ջոն Դոնալդսոն*: )
1. *Հիկարու Նակամուրա*, 2778
2. *Գատա Կամսկի*, 2746
3. *Ալեքսանդր Օնիշչուկ*, 2666
4. *Վարուժան Հակոբյան*, 2617
5. *Ռեյ Ռոբսոն*, 2598

*Ադրբեջան* (միջին վարկանիշը՝2676,8. *Վլադիմիր Թուքմաքովի* սաները Ստամբուլ կմեկնեն առանց առողջական խնդիրների պատճառով բացակայող Վուղար Հաշիմովի: )
1. *Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով*, 2788
2. *Շահրիյար Մամեդյարով*, 2729
3. *Էլյաժ Սաֆարլի*, 2620
4. *Ռաուֆ Մամեդով*, 2634
5. *Հադիր Հուսեյնով*, 2613


*Մրցաշարի կանոնները՝*

Մրցաշարն Շվեյցարական մրցակարգով՝ հարմարեցված վիճականության համակարգով: 
Ժամանակը հաշվարկվելու է ինչպես ավանդաբար՝ 90 րոպե առաջին 40 քայլերի համար + 30 րոպե մինչև պարտիայի ավարտը + 30 վայրկյան յուրաքանչյուր քայլի համար սկսած 1-ից: 
Չի թույլատրում ոչ ոքի առաջարկել մինչև 30-րդ քայլը: Գործում են «zero tolerance»-ի կանոնները:
Միավորները հաշվարկվելու են ինչպես միշտ (ՖԻԴԵ-ի D.II.07 որոշման համաձայն):
Մրցաշարի գլխավոր մրցավարն է Պանայոտիս Նիկոլոպոլուսը Հունաստանից: Տեխնիկաադմինիստրատիվ կոմիտեի նախագահն է հայաստանցի Աշոտ Վարդապետյանը:*

Օրակարգը`*

Բացման և փակման օրերն են օգոստոսի 27-ն ու սեպտեմբերի 9-ը: Հանգստյան օրերը՝ սեպտեմբերի 2-ն ու 8-ը: Մնացած օրերը խաղային են, պարտիաների սկիզբը տեղի ժամանակով 15:00-ին (ամսի 9-ին՝ 11:00-ին):

 :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (24.08.2012), John (24.08.2012), Lion (20.08.2012), Monk (28.08.2012), Ripsim (19.08.2012), Vaio (22.08.2012), Varzor (20.08.2012), Լեո (19.08.2012), Ձայնալար (20.08.2012), Ներսես_AM (28.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Թիմի հետ Ծաղկաձորում հավաք անցկացնող համաշխարհային դասակարգման երկրորդ համար, հայկական շախմատի առաջատար Լեւոն Արոնյանը Ստամբուլ մեկնելուց առաջ հարցազրույց է տվել *news.am Sport*-ին.




> *Լեւոն, ի՞նչ մարզավիճակում եք գտնվում:*
> Օլիմպիադայից առաջ, ինչպես միշտ անցկացնում ենք հավաք: Այս անգամ ավելի շատ ժամանակ տրամադրում ենք մեր ֆիզիկական պատրաստականությանը: Կարծում եմ՝ մեր թիմը լավ մարզավիճակում է: Այն թարմությունը, որը պետք է լինի խաղերից առաջ, կա:
> 
> *Ձեր պահանջով աշխարհի չեմպիոնի հավակնորդների մրցաշարը չանցկացվեց Բաքվում: Ի՞նչ կասեք Ստամբուլի մասին: Կարեւո՞ր է անցկացման վայրը։* 
> Բաքուն եւ Ստամբուլը տարբեր քաղաքներ են, տարբեր երկրներ են: Մենք սիրում ենք խաղալ Ստամբուլում եւ միշտ ցանկանում ենք այնտեղ ավելի լավ խաղալ:
> 
> *Դուք հավաքականից շուտ եք մեկնելու Ստամբուլ։ Ո՞րն է պատճառը:*
> Այո, ես միշտ շուտ եմ մեկնում: Սիրում եմ ուսումնասիրել քաղաքը: Ընկղմվել քաղաքի մթնոլորտի մեջ:
> 
> ...

----------

John (24.08.2012), Lion (22.08.2012), Ripsim (22.08.2012), Varzor (22.08.2012), Ձայնալար (24.08.2012), Ներսես_AM (28.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Հարցազրույցներ՝ *Գաբրիել Սարգսյանի.

*


> *Գաբրիել, ի՞նչն եք կարեւորում հավաքների ժամանակ:*Ամենից կարեւորն այն է, որ թիմային ոգին լավ լինի: Պետք է ամեն բան անել, որպեսզի ուրախ ընկերական մթնոլոտ ստեղծենք եւ այդ տրամադրությամբ մեկնենք Օլիմպիադա:
> 
> *Քեզ ի՞նչն է ոգեւորում եւ ոգեշնչում կարեւոր մրցաշարերի ժամանակ:    * 
> Առանձնահատուկ բաներ չկան: Ինձ համար ամենակարեւորը հանգստությունն է, որպեսզի խաղերից առաջ կարողանամ կենտրոնանալ միայն շախմատի վրա:
> 
> *Իսկ ի՞նչն է նպաստում լավ հոգեվիճակ ունենալուն:*
> Երեւի թե երաժշտությունը կարող է օգնել, բայց եթե հանգիստ երաժշտություն լինի:
> 
> *Կթվե՞ս մի քանի երաժշտական կատարումներ, որոնք լսում ես մրցումներից առաջ:*
> ...


...ու *Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանի* հետ.




> *Սերգեյ, ի՞նչ մարզավիճակում ես:*
> Հավաքի ժամանակ օրվա առաջին կեսը զբաղվում ենք ֆիզիկական պատրաստականությամբ, իսկ երկրորդ կեսում շախմատ ենք խաղում: Պատրաստվելը միայն այս հավքով չի սահմանափակվում: Հուսամ` Ստամբուլում կլինենք շատ լավ մարզավիճակում:
> 
> *Վերջերս մասնակցեցիր Շվեյցարիայի Բիլ քաղաքում կայացած մրցաշարին: Կարո՞ղ ես ասել, որ գտնվում էիր քո օպտիմալ մարզավիճակում:*
> Չէի ասի, որ օպտիմալ մարզավիճակում էի: Ես ցանկանում էի Օլիմպիադայից առաջ մասնակցել մրցաշարի: Լավ էր, որ լավ խաղացի: Այժմ ինձ լավ եմ զգում: Մինչեւ այդ երեք ամիս չէի խաղացել: Ուրախ եմ, որ այդ խնդիրը լուծվեց:
> 
> *Ինչ ես կարծում, ե՞րբ կստանաս առաջարկներ ավելի խոշոր ու բարդ մրցաշարերից:*
> Դժվար է: Մրցակցությունը շատ մեծ է: Հաջորդ տարվա սկզբին կմասնակցեմ Վեյկ ան Զեեի: A խմբում հայտնվելը շատ դժվար է, գործակիցս դեռ այդքան բարձր չէ, բայց հույս ունեմ որ կկարողանամ վերադառնալ այդ բարձր մակարդակի մրցաշարերին:
> 
> ...



Մեր թիմը Ստամբուլ է մեկնելու օգոստոսի 26-ին (Լևոնը 23-ին) ու օլիմպիադայի ընթացքում բնակվելու է Ստամբուլի լավագույն հինգաստղանի հյուրանոցներից մեկում` *WOW Istanbul*-ում:

----------

John (24.08.2012), Lion (24.08.2012), Ripsim (27.08.2012), Varzor (24.08.2012), Ձայնալար (24.08.2012), Ներսես_AM (24.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Այսօր Երևանի ժամանակով 22:30-ին ամպրոպի ու անձրևի պայմաններում մեկնարկեց 40-րդ համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի բացման արարողությունը (*վիդեոհեռարձակումը*): Տղամարդկանց 158 և կանանց 129 թիմերի 1425 շախմատիստները պատրաստ են առաջին տուրի մեկնարկին (վաղը, մեր ժամանակով 16:00-ին)՝



Վիճակահանության արդյունքները կհրապարակվեն մի փոքր ուշ:

----------

Ambrosine (28.08.2012), Ripsim (27.08.2012), Varzor (28.08.2012), Ներսես_AM (27.08.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արշ, կարո՞ղ ա Անդրոիդի համար նորմալ ծրագիր աչքովդ ընկած լինի, խաղերին հետևելու համար:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Արշ, կարո՞ղ ա Անդրոիդի համար նորմալ ծրագիր աչքովդ ընկած լինի, խաղերին հետևելու համար:


Օլիմպիադան *պաշտոնական ափլիքեյշն* ունի, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում մեջը խաղերի հեռարձակում չկա: Կա *սենց բան*, չգիտեմ օլիմպիադայի հեռարձակման հետ ոնց ա, բայց Ռուսաստանի սուպերեզրափակիչը սրանով եմ նայել մեկ-մեկ*:* :Dntknw: 

Ի դեպ, մեր մրցակիցներն արդեն հայտնի են: Ինչպես միշտ առաջին մի քանի ռաունդները նման կլինեն «մկանների տաքացման»: Տղամարդկանց ֆավորիտ թիմերը խաղալու են հետևյալ թիմերի հետ (մենք սևերով ենք 1 և 3-րդ տախտակների վրա)՝

*Բոլիվիա - Հայաստան*
Դոմինիկյան Հանրապետություն – Ռուսաստան
Ուկրաինա – Իրաք
Հունգարիա – Ղրղզըստան
Հորդանան – ԱՄՆ
Չինաստան – Զամբիա
Լյուքսեմբուրգ – Ադրբեջան

Բոլիվիան, իր միջին 2320 վարկանիշով ու միայն մեկ գրոսմայստերով, բնականաբար մեզ մրցակից չի: Կազմերը դեռ չեն հրապարակվել, բայց կարելի է սպասել, որ առաջին տուրը Լևոնը բաց կթողնի:
Հա, քանի կազմերի մասին խոսք գնաց, նշեմ, որ ռուսներն ու ադրբեջանցիները դիմել են 3-րդ տախտակը մաքրելու «забойщик»-ների մարտավարությանը: 3-րդ տախտակի վրա կխաղան Մամեդյարովն ու Կարյակինը, բայց եթե ռուսների մոտ երկրորդ տախտակը փակող կա ի դեմս Գրիշչուկի, ապա մի փոքր դժվար է պատկերացնել, թե ոնց է էդ խնդիրը լուծելու լուրջ մրցակիցներին մի 80-100 միավոր զիջող Էլյաժ Սաֆարլին (2620):

Հ.Գ. Մեր կանայք խաղալու են հորդանանուհիների հետ:
Հ.Գ.Գ. *Բացման արարողության ժամանակ թուրքերը Տիգրան Պետրոսյանի լուսանկարի տակ գրեցին Եֆիմ Բոգոլյուբովի անունը.

*

----------

Ambrosine (28.08.2012), Ripsim (28.08.2012), Varzor (28.08.2012), Ներսես_AM (29.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Հերթական թուրքական տականքությունը: Ես ինչ փիս վառված են մեզանից  :Angry2:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Կազմերը դեռ չեն հրապարակվել, բայց կարելի է սպասել, որ առաջին տուրը Լևոնը բաց կթողնի:


*Բոլիվիա - Հայաստան*

ԳՄ Օսվալդո Զամբրանա (2471) - ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2698)
ՖՎ Խոսե Դանիել Գեմի (2345) - ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687)
ՄՎ Ջոննի Կուեյտո (2282) - ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693)
ՎԹ Բորիս Ֆերրուֆինո (2171) - ԳՄ Տիգրան Պետրոսյան (2661)

Մեկնարկը Երևանի ժամանակով 16:00-ին:
Ուղիղ հեռարձակում՝
*Պաշտոնական կայք*
*Chessdom*
*Whychess* 

Սպասում ենք 0-4-ի: :Dntknw:

----------

Lion (28.08.2012), Varzor (28.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Բոլիվիա - Հայաստան 1 - 3*
ԳՄ Օսվալդո Զամբրանա (2471) - ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2698) 1-0 (!!?)
ՖՎ Խոսե Դանիել Գեմի (2345) - ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) 0-1
ՄՎ Ջոննի Կուեյտո (2282) - ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) 0-1
ՎԹ Բորիս Ֆերրուֆինո (2171) - ԳՄ Տիգրան Պետրոսյան (2661) 0-1

Մնացած տղերքը հանգիստ, առանց լարվածության լուծեցին հարցերը, բայց Մովսին վատ խաղաց, շատ վատ, խայտառակ վատ: Սիցիլիական պաշտպանության Թայմանովի վարիացիայով սկսված պարտիայի 10-րդ քայլից հետո առաջ եկան խնդիրներ: 27-րդ քայլին Սերգեյը կորցրեց ոչ ոքի հարկադրելու հնարավորությունը, նրա *27...Թh5?* քայլից հետո դիրքն արդեն բացարձակ պարտված էր: Սակայն սպիտակներով խաղացող բոլիվիացին 29-րդ քայլին բաց թողեց հաղթանակը: Ու այնուամենայնիվ Մովսիսյանը հաջողացրեց ոչ ոքիացու դիրքը ավիրել: Արդեն ավելի վատ դիրքում *49...Փd8?* քայլի տրամաբանությունը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում:



Ախր անգամ վարպետության թեկնածուին պարզ է, որ ոչ բարդ *47. Ձd5+ Աg5 48.a5!*-ից հետո սևերը կորցնում են փիղը: Էլի եմ ասում, հարցը պարտությունը չի, հարցը ահավոր ցածր որակի խաղն է: Ինչևէ, չկենտրոնանանք սրա վրա, թեև Արշակ Պետրոսյանը, կարծում եմ, մտածելու առիթ ունի:
Տուրի մանրամասներն ու վաղվա վիճակահանությունը ավելի ուշ:

----------

Ambrosine (30.08.2012), Lion (28.08.2012), Ripsim (28.08.2012), Varzor (28.08.2012)

----------


## Lion

> Ախր անգամ վարպետության թեկնածուին պարզ է, որ ոչ բարդ *47. Ձd5+ Աg5 48.a5!*-ից հետո սևերը կորցնում են փիղը:


Չէ, ապեր, խնդիրը փիղը չի ուղղակի թագուհու թևում սպիտակ զինվորների էլ պահել չի լինում: Տես, ասենք սևերը խաղան *48... f5,* սպիտակները կարող են խփել այդ զինվորը (կարող են նաև չխփել և միանգամից խաղալ *49. b5*) և պատասխան հարվածից հետո խաղալ *50. b5*, որից հետո եթե սևերը խփեն *a5*-ի զինվորը, *51. b5:a6*-ից հետո այդ զինվորը էլ պահել չեն կարողանա, իսկ *b5* զինվոր խփելու դեպքում կփախնի *a* զինվորը  :Sad:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Չէ, ապեր, խնդիրը փիղը չի ուղղակի թագուհու թևում սպիտակ զինվորների էլ պահել չի լինում: Տես, ասենք սևերը խաղան *48... f5,* սպիտակները կարող են խփել այդ զինվորը (կարող են նաև չխփել և միանգամից խաղալ *49. b5*) և պատասխան հարվածից հետո խաղալ *50. b5*, որից հետո եթե սևերը խփեն *a5*-ի զինվորը, *51. b5:a6*-ից հետո այդ զինվորը էլ պահել չեն կարողանա, իսկ *b5* զինվոր խփելու դեպքում կփախնի *a* զինվորը


Ես *...Փd8?* քայլի համարը սխալ էի գրել՝ ոչ թե 49, այլ 46: Ասել կուզի էս թաշախուստը փղի սխալ քայլի հետևանքն էր (մասնավորապես դրածս դիագրամի դիրքում երևի սևերը պիտի Փa7 գնային երևի/չնայած դիրքն էլի եմ ասում վատ էր. գուցե օբյեկտիվորեն արդեն պարտված էր սև արքայի կասկածելի մանևրներից հետո): 
Թե չէ հա 47. Ձd5+-ից հետո սպիտակները հաղթում են ոնց ուզեն: Ես փղի մասին նշել էի, որովհետև սովորաբար երբ որ տեսնում ես, որ տվյալ քայլից հետո առանց փոխհատուցման մատերիալ ես կորցնում, էդ քայլի մասին չես էլ մտածում: Դրա համար ուղղակի անհավատալի վրիպակ էր՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ սուր ցայտնոտ էլ չկար:

----------

Lion (29.08.2012), Ripsim (29.08.2012), Varzor (29.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Հայտնի են 2-րդ տուրի վիճակահանության ու ըստ տախտակիների դասավորվածության արդյունքները՝

*Հայաստան - Բանգլադեշ* (Բանգլադեշցիք ավելի ամուր թիմ են քան Բոլիվիան՝ 4-ն էլ գրոսմայստերներ են, բայց դե բնականաբար անհատապես ու թիմով ավելի ցածր դասից են: Երեկվա տհաճ պարտիայից հետո Դոն Մովսին հանգստանում է: )

1. ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) - ԳՄ Զիաուր Ռահման (2516)
2. ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) - ԳՄ Ալ Ռաքիբ Աբդուլլա (2514)
3. ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693 - ԳՄ Էնամուլ Հոսսայն (2480)
4. ԳՄ Տիգրան Պետրոսյան (2661) - ԳՄ Նիազ Մուրշեդ (2462)    

Մնացած ֆավորիտները խաղալու են հետևյալ զույգերով՝

Քաթար- Ուկրաինա
ԱՄՆ – Լիտվիա
Ադրբեջան – Իռլանդիա
Պերու – Ֆրանսիա
Հունաստան – Ռուսաստան (Ռուսներին ամենակռու մրցակիցն է բաժին հասել: Հունական ընկույզի հետ դեռ պիտի քրտնել: )
Չինաստան – Իտալիա (Օլիմպիադայի առաջին մեծ բախումն առաջին խաղատախտակի վրա՝ Վան Հաո - Ֆաբիանո Կարուանա: )
Մակեդոնիա – Հունգարիա

Հ.Գ. Երեկ Հորդանանի հավաքականին 1-3 հաշվով հաղթած մեր աղջիկներն այսօր խաղում են Շվեյցարիայի հավաքականի հետ:
Պարտիաների սկիզբն ինչպես միշտ 16:00-ին:

----------

Ripsim (29.08.2012), Varzor (29.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես *...Փd8?* քայլի համարը սխալ էի գրել՝ ոչ թե 49, այլ 46: Ասել կուզի էս թաշախուստը փղի սխալ քայլի հետևանքն էր (մասնավորապես դրածս դիագրամի դիրքում երևի սևերը պիտի Փa7 գնային երևի/չնայած դիրքն էլի եմ ասում վատ էր. գուցե օբյեկտիվորեն արդեն պարտված էր սև արքայի կասկածելի մանևրներից հետո): 
> Թե չէ հա 47. Ձd5+-ից հետո սպիտակները հաղթում են ոնց ուզեն: Ես փղի մասին նշել էի, որովհետև սովորաբար երբ որ տեսնում ես, որ տվյալ քայլից հետո առանց փոխհատուցման մատերիալ ես կորցնում, էդ քայլի մասին չես էլ մտածում: Դրա համար ուղղակի անհավատալի վրիպակ էր՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ սուր ցայտնոտ էլ չկար:


Փa7-ն էլ փրկություն չէր` պարտված դիրք էր: Ձd5-ից հետո սպիտակների a և b զինվորները բավականին շահեկան ու վտանգավոր են դառնում ու լավագույն դեպքում պիտի սև փիղը փոխանակվի զինվորի հետ:

----------


## Lion

> Ես *...Փd8?* քայլի համարը սխալ էի գրել՝ ոչ թե 49, այլ 46:


Չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունես, ապեր...




> Ասել կուզի էս թաշախուստը փղի սխալ քայլի հետևանքն էր (մասնավորապես դրածս դիագրամի դիրքում երևի սևերը պիտի Փa7 գնային երևի/չնայած դիրքն էլի եմ ասում վատ էր. գուցե օբյեկտիվորեն արդեն պարտված էր սև արքայի կասկածելի մանևրներից հետո): 
> Թե չէ հա 47. Ձd5+-ից հետո սպիտակները հաղթում են ոնց ուզեն: Ես փղի մասին նշել էի, որովհետև սովորաբար երբ որ տեսնում ես, որ տվյալ քայլից հետո առանց փոխհատուցման մատերիալ ես կորցնում, էդ քայլի մասին չես էլ մտածում: Դրա համար ուղղակի անհավատալի վրիպակ էր՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ սուր ցայտնոտ էլ չկար:


Փa7-ը բավականին շանսեր տալիս է - դրանից հետո կարելի է f5-ով փոխել զինվորները, և, օգտագործելով սեփական անցողիկը e գծով, թագուհու թևում մի կերպ փոխել զինվորները, փիղն էլ տալ մյուս զինվորին - ահագին շանսեր կային...

----------


## Varzor

> Փa7-ը բավականին շանսեր տալիս է - դրանից հետո կարելի է f5-ով փոխել զինվորները, և, օգտագործելով սեփական անցողիկը e գծով, թագուհու թևում մի կերպ փոխել զինվորները, փիղն էլ տալ մյուս զինվորին - ահագին շանսեր կային...


Լիոն ձյա, չէ շանսեր չեր ավելացնում: Հա, Փd8-ի հետ համեմատած ավելի լավ քայլ է, բայց էլի բան չի տալիս: Սպիտակների ձին շատ լավ դիրքում է ու կարգին քայլեր ունի: Մասնավորապես 50. Ձd5+ Աg5 51. a5 ... ու սևերի ցանկացած քայլին հետևում է 52 Ձc7, ուրից հետո սևերը անվերադարձ կորցնում են a զինվորը, իսկ փոխարենը ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում գրոհել սպիտակ արքայն այնպես, որ ինչ-որ զինվոր կարողանան անց կացնել: Իսկ a զինվորը կորցնեուց հետո սևերեն այլևս փրկոթւյան շանսչունեն: այնպես որ Փa7 քայլը նույնպես լավագույն տարեբրակը չէ:

----------


## Lion

Նման դեպքում կարելի է Փb8 դնել, էլի բանա - մինչև սպիտակները աջ ու ձախ, f5-ով կարելի կլիներ հակախաղ ստանալ: Էլի մի բան չի, բայց դե...

----------


## Moonwalker

*
Հայաստան - Բանգլադեշ 4-0* (Իրոք բանգլադեշցիք շատ ավելի լավ թիմ դուրս եկան քան ասենք Ուկրաինային բաժին հասած Քաթարը կամ Ադրբեջանին բաժին հասած Իռլանդիան: Պայքարը շատ ավելի թեժ էր, քան կարելի է ենթադրել հաշվից՝ մի պահ անգամ թիմային ոչ ոքին էր հավանական: Պիտի ասիացիներին արժանին մատուցել: )


1. ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) - ԳՄ Զիաուր Ռահման (2516) 1-0
2. ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) - ԳՄ Ալ Ռաքիբ Աբդուլլա (2514) 1-0
3. ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693 - ԳՄ Էնամուլ Հոսսայն (2480) 1-0
4. ԳՄ Տիգրան Պետրոսյան (2661) - ԳՄ Նիազ Մուրշեդ (2462) 1-0

Մեր առաջատարի բովական հաջող սկսված պարտիան միջնախաղից սկսեց մեզ համար անցանկալի երանգներ ստանալ, բայց Լևոնը վերջնախաղում հավաքեց իրեն ու նախաձեռնություն ստացավ: Թվում էր, թե պարտիան վերածվելու է 100+ քայլ տևելիք տանջանքի, բայց բանգլադեշցին 34-րդ քայլին անակնկալ կոպիտ սխալ գործեց.


*
34...Թc3??* *՝* փորձելով ամեն գնով փոխանակել թագուհիներն ու հասնել ոչ ոքիի: Բնականաբար հետևեց *35.Թxf7+!* ու սևերը ստիպված էին հանձնվել հաշվի առնելով մոտալուտ մատը՝ _35...Նxf7 (եթե հեռանում էր արքայով՝ 35...Kh8, ապա հետևում էր 36.Թxf8#) 36.Նd8+ Թe8 37.Նxe8+ Նf8 38.Նexf8#_

Մեր երկրորդ տախտակի վրա սևերով խաղացող Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը խաղարկեց Հնդկական պաշտպանության (անգլալեզու դպրոցներում՝ Հին Հնդկական) ու քայլ առ քայլ մեթոդաբար շարունակելով ցայտնոտում սպիտակներին ուղղակի ստիպեց սխալվել (*37.Ձd3? Թc4!* 0-1): Զգացվում է, որ Վովան անձամբ Միխայիլ Մոիսեևիչի աշակերտն է: :Jpit: 

Գաբին ու Հոսսայնը խաղարկեցին Սլավոնական պաշտպանության աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչման համար Անանդ-Գելֆանդ մրցամարտի 2-րդ պարտիայում հանդիպած տարբերակը: Սարգսյանը 15-րդ քայլին նորույթ կիրառեց, սակայն վարիանտի ոչ ոքիիացման տենդենցների խիստ մեծ լինելու պատճառով պարտիան մտավ խիստ հավասար վերջնախաղ ու մեր բանգլադեշցի ախպերը բառացիորեն քանդվեց:: :Pardon: 

Տիգրան Պետրոսյանի մրցակիցը՝ Հվ. Ասիայի առաջին ԳՄ-ը ընտրել էր Սլավոնական պաշտպանության փոխանակման վարիացիան, ինչը սովորաբար փոքրացնում է կողմերի հաղթանակի հնարավորությունները: Միջնախաղում բանգլադեշցին անգամ զինվորի առավելություն ուներ, սակայն ժամանակային հավելումից հետո (40-րդ քայլ) սկսեց զգացվել Տիկոյի վերջնախաղային ավելի լավ իմացությունը: Հաղթանակը սպասեցնել չտվեց:


Տուրի արդյունքների (ներառյալ ուկրաինացիների առաջատար Վասիլի Իվանչուկի անականկալ պարտության) ու վաղվա վիճակահանության մասին հետո: 
Միայն ուզում եմ նշել Օլիմպիադայի կազմակերպիչների խայտառակ աշխատանքն (մուտքի մոտ խաղացողների հերթեր, հանդիսատեսների մուտքի արգելում) ու հեռարձակման խայտառակ որակը: Էլ չասած, որ ռուս լրագրող Եվգենի Սուրովին լուսաբանելն արգելելու *շուրջ սկանդալը* գնալով ավելի մեծ մասշտաբներ է ընդունում ու սպառնում է ՖԻԴԵ-ի փոխնախագահ ու ԹՇՖ-ի նախագահ Ալի Նիհաթ Յազըջըի «քթից գալ»:

Հ.Գ. Մեր աղջիկներն այս պահին հաղթում են 3-0 հաշվով, թեև 4-րդ խաղատախտակի վրա մեր Աննա Հայրապետյանը սևերով ծանր դիրք է ստացել:

----------

Ambrosine (30.08.2012), Ripsim (29.08.2012)

----------


## Lion

> 34...Թc3??


Սկզբունքը պարզ է, բայց կասես, թե թագուհին կոնկրետ ուր գնաց - երևի *e2*??

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սկզբունքը պարզ է, բայց կասես, թե թագուհին կոնկրետ ուր գնաց - երևի *e2*??


Էէէ՜, գրել եմ Թc3 (), Ռահմանը խաղաց 34...Թc6, ոնց գրել էի՝ նպատակ ունենալով փոխանակել թագուհիները:

----------

Lion (29.08.2012), Varzor (30.08.2012)

----------


## Lion

Միշտ տենցա լինում, երբ ուզում ես ամեն գնով ոչ-ոքիի հասնել...

----------


## Moonwalker

Էսօր ստացել ենք առաջին քիչ թե շատ լուրջ մրցակիցը՝

*Հայաստան - Իսպանիա* (Իհարկե, Իսպանիայի հավաքականի բոլոր շախմատիստները բաձրակարգ գրոսմայստերներ են, բայց մերոնք պիտի որ խնդիրներ չունեն գոնե «պոչը /վերջին երկու տախտակները/ մաքրելուց»: Հետո էլ Ստամբուլում իսպանացիների հետ լավ հիշողութունների է արթնացնում: 2000թ.-ին կրկին Ստամբուլում անցած օլիմպիադայում Հայաստանը հաղթել էր 3,5-0,5 հաշվով: Ի դեպ, կարող ենք նկատել, թե ինչպես է մանևրում մեր մարզիչ Արշակ Պետրոսյանը՝ այսօր էլ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանն է հանգստանում: )

1. ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) - ԳՄ Ֆրանսիսկո Վալյեխո Պոնս (2697)
2. ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2698) - ԳՄ Իվան Սալգադո Լոպես (2638)
3. ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) - ԳՄ Միգել Իլեսկաս Կորդոբա (2601)
4. ԳՄ Տիգրան Պետրոսյան (2661) - ԳՄ Գլեգ Կորնեև (2581)

Խաղալու են նաև՝

Վենեսուլա - ԱՄՆ (ամերիկացիների բախտը վիճակահանությամբ բերել է)
Ֆարերյան կղզիներ - Ադրբեջան (մեր հարևաններն ընդհանրապես դուրս են գալու «զբոսնքի»)
Ֆրանսիա - Բուլղարիա (Վաշիե-Լագրավ - Թոփալով)
Անգլիա - Կուբա (Ադամս - Դոմինգես)
Ուկրաինա - Իսրայել (մեր պարտիայի հետ տուրի երևի ամենակենտրոնական դիմակայությունը ու իհարկե Իվանչուկ - Գելֆանդ)
Ռումինիա - Չինաստան
Ռուսաստան - Լատվիա (Կրամնիկ - Շիրով)
Հունգարիա - Շվեյցարիա

Հա, մոռացա նշել, որ 3 տուրից հետո մենք կիսում ենք 1-33-րդ տեղերը (թիմային միավորներով 7-րդն ենք): Արջևում է Սլովակիան, բայց բնականաբար ամեն ինչ շուտով կփոխվի:

----------

Ambrosine (30.08.2012), Varzor (30.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Նման դեպքում կարելի է Փb8 դնել, էլի բանա - մինչև սպիտակները աջ ու ձախ, f5-ով կարելի կլիներ հակախաղ ստանալ: Էլի մի բան չի, բայց դե...


Չէ, Լիոն ձյա Փf8-ը ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերում: Ձd5+-ից հետո էլ խաղ չկա` պարտություն սևերին:
Տես.
48. ... Փa7; 49. Ձd5+ Աg5; 50. Ձc7 ու սևերը a զինվորը կորցնում են հաջորդ քայլին, կամ էլ մյուս քայլին, եթե f5 խաղան:
f5-ը հաստատ հակախաղ չի, քանի որ սպիտակները ef խաղալով չեզոքացնում են նաև սևերի e զինվորի առաջխաղացումը արքան e2 տեղափոխելով: Սպիտակ արքայի e2-ում գտնվելու պարագայում սևերը ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում նրան սպառնալ ու զինվորը մնում է տեղում կանգնած: Իսկ փոխարենը սպիտակներն ունենում են ազատ երկու զինվոր և ձի, հաստատ մի հատ զինվորն անցնող է:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Հայաստան - Իսպանիա 2½-1½* (Ընդհանուր առմամբ բավական հավասար խաղ էր բոլոր պարտիաներում էլ: Լևոնը «մեռած» վերջնախաղում ատամներով քերեց հաղթանակը՝ խաղաց իսկական առաջատարի ու մարտիկի նման: :Love:  )
1. ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) - ԳՄ Ֆրանսիսկո Վալյեխո Պոնս (2697) 1-0  :Yes: 
2. ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2698) - ԳՄ Իվան Սալգադո Լոպես (2638) ½-½
3. ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) - ԳՄ Միգել Իլեսկաս Կորդոբա (2601) ½-½
4. ԳՄ Տիգրան Պետրոսյան (2661) - ԳՄ Օլեգ Կորնեև (2581) ½-½


Մեր հերոսը պատանի երկրպագուի հետ:
Վենեսուլա - ԱՄՆ 0½-3½
Ֆարերյան կղզիներ - Ադրբեջան 0½-3½
Ֆրանսիա - Բուլղարիա 2½-1½ (+1 Վաշիե-Լագրավ)
Անգլիա - Կուբա 3-1
Ուկրաինա - Իսրայել 2½-1½ (բացարձակ պարտված դիրքից կորզած հաղթանակը հրաշքների աշխարհից էր :Dntknw: )
Ռումինիա - Չինաստան 1-3
Ռուսաստան - Լատվիա 2½-1½ (+1 Յակովենկո/3 տուրից՝ 3 միավոր/)
Հունգարիա - Շվեյցարիա 3-1

4-րդ տուրի վիճակահանությունը ավելի ուշ կկայանա, բայց հնարավոր է հանդիպենք «խոշոր ձկներից» մեկի հետ:

----------

Ambrosine (31.08.2012), John (31.08.2012), Ripsim (30.08.2012), Varzor (31.08.2012)

----------


## Lion

> Չէ, Լիոն ձյա Փf8-ը ոչ մի լավ բանի չի բերում: Ձd5+-ից հետո էլ խաղ չկա` պարտություն սևերին:
> Տես.
> 48. ... Փa7; 49. Ձd5+ Աg5; 50. Ձc7 ու սևերը a զինվորը կորցնում են հաջորդ քայլին, կամ էլ մյուս քայլին, եթե f5 խաղան:
> f5-ը հաստատ հակախաղ չի, քանի որ սպիտակները ef խաղալով չեզոքացնում են նաև սևերի e զինվորի առաջխաղացումը արքան e2 տեղափոխելով: Սպիտակ արքայի e2-ում գտնվելու պարագայում սևերը ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում նրան սպառնալ ու զինվորը մնում է տեղում կանգնած: Իսկ փոխարենը սպիտակներն ունենում են ազատ երկու զինվոր և ձի, հաստատ մի հատ զինվորն անցնող է:


Մալադեց իսպանացիքին, որ էդքան էլ դիմադրել են - էրնեկ չէր, մի օր սենց ֆուտբոլի մասին ասեինք  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (31.08.2012), Ձայնալար (31.08.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մալադեց իսպանացիքին, որ էդքան էլ դիմադրել են - էրնեկ չէր, մի օր սենց ֆուտբոլի մասին ասեինք


լոլ  :Jpit:  հաջողված հումորի համար respect! ... բայց ֆուտբոլում լրիվ այլ կարգի մրցակցություն ա  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (31.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> 4-րդ տուրի վիճակահանությունը ավելի ուշ կկայանա, բայց հնարավոր է հանդիպենք «խոշոր ձկներից» մեկի հետ:


Չէ, Կայիսսան բարեհաճ էր մեր հանդեպ: Վիճակահանությունը մեզ բաժին է հանել հնարավոր թերևս ամենահարմար մրցակցին :Rolleyes:  ՝

*Ֆիլիպիններ - Հայաստան* (Գործնականում մեր մրցակիցն ավելի թույլ է քան նույն մեր երեկվա Իսպանիան, բայց ֆիլիպինցինք առանձնանում են բարոյակամային հանտանիշներով, ինչը պետք չի թերագնահատել: Առանձնապես հետաքրքիր է լինելու մեր Լևոնի դիմակայությունը սպիտակներով խաղացող 18-ամյա Սոյի հետ: )

1. ԳՄ Ուեսլի Սո (2652) - ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816)
2. ԳՄ Օլիվեր Բարբոսա (2554) - ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2698)
3. ԳՄ Մարկ Պարագուա (2508) - ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687)
4. ՄՎ Օլիվեր Դիմաքիլինք (2428) - ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693)


Մյուս զույգերում՝

ԱՄՆ - Հնդկաստան (Նակամուրա - Սաշիկիրան, Կամսկի - Հարիկրիշնա)
Ռուսաստան - Չինաստան (մեգաբեթըլ :Goblin: )
Ադրբեջան - Գերմանիա (Ազերիները պիտի փորձեն ռևանշի հասնել վերջին Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում կրած պարտության համար: Նայդի՞չ)
Ֆրանսիա - Անգլիա (Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր դիմակայություն + Վաշիե-Լագրավ - Ադամս)
Ուկրաինա - Լեհաստան
Սլովակիա - Հունգարիա (Հունգարները մեր պես հաջող մրցակց են ստացել: )

Զգուշավոր լավատեսությամբ սպասենք՝

----------

John (31.08.2012), Lion (31.08.2012), Ripsim (31.08.2012), Varzor (31.08.2012), Ներսես_AM (31.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Մեր թիմի 4-րդ անընդմեջ հաղթանակը՝

*Ֆիլիպիններ - Հայաստան 1½-2½*  (Մերոնք շատ արագ լուծեցին հարցերը՝ ժամանակի ու էներգիայի նվազագույն ծախսով: Գաբին ընդամենը 25 քայլում մինիատյուրային ոճով հիմնովին ջախջախեց մրցակցին: Դրանից հետո մնացած տղաները հանգիստ ոչ ոքիի հասան ժամանակային 2-րդ հաշվակետից քիչ անց: )


Գաբիի պարտիայի վերջանական դիրքը:
1. ԳՄ Ուեսլի Սո (2652) - ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) ½-½
2. ԳՄ Օլիվեր Բարբոսա (2554) - ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2698) ½-½
3. ԳՄ Մարկ Պարագուա (2508) - ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) ½-½
4. ՄՎ Օլիվեր Դիմաքիլինք (2428) - ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) 0-1

----------

Lion (31.08.2012), Monk (31.08.2012), Ripsim (31.08.2012), Varzor (31.08.2012), Ձայնալար (31.08.2012), Ներսես_AM (31.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Վե՛րջ, այսօրվանից սկսում է իսկական պայքարը: Իրենց վարկանիշով 1-4 տեղերը զբաղեցնող թիմերը միայն ունեն թիմային 100%-անոց արդյունք և կիսում են 1-4 տեղերը: Ավելին՝ նրանք այսօր խաղալու են իրար միջև.

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը (*sportarmenia*-ից)՝



*Հայաստան - Ուկրաինա* (Խաղում են գործող օլիմպիական չեմպիոնների հետ ու հասկանալի է, որ հեշտ չի լինելու: Միայն թե մերոնց խաղը գնա: Բայց դե, իհարկե, հաղթելու ենք: :Jpit:  )

1. ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) - ԳՄ Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (2769)
2. ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2698) - ԳՄ Ռուսլան Պոնոմարյով (2734)
3. ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) - ԳՄ Անդրեյ Վոլոկիտին (2709)
4. ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) - ԳՄ Պավել Էլյանով (2693)

Տուրի մյուս կենտրոնական դիմակայությունում հանդիպելու են Հունգարիան ու Ռուսաստանը: Առա՛ջ, Պոլգար: :Love: 

Սպասում ենք վստահ խաղ տղերքից՝



Հ.Գ. Քանի որ այսօր Հայաստան-Ուկրաինան տղամարդկանց օլիմպիադայի առաջին համարի մրցամարտն է, խորհուրդ կտամ հետևողները նաև բաց չթողնեն *ուղիղ վիդեոհեռարձակումը*: Մերոնց շատ են ցույց տալու: :Jpit: 
Հ.Գ.Գ Լևոնի կարճ հարցազրույցը Chessdom-ի գլխավոր խմբագիր Գորան Ուրոսևիչի հետ.

----------

Lion (01.09.2012), Ripsim (01.09.2012), Varzor (03.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Հինգերորդ տուրից հետո դեպի հանգստյան օր ենք շարժվում 100%-անոց արդյունքով: :Love:  :Yahoo: 


Իսկական չեմպիոն (հուսանք շուտով և փաստացի):
*Հայաստան - Ուկրաինա 2½-1½* (Հավասար ուժերի պայմաններում հաղթանակ է բերում մեր առաջատարը: Լևոնն աննկարագրելի էներգիայով ու նվիրումով է խաղում: Արոնյան - Իվանչուկ որոշիչ պարտիան՝ *ԳՄ Սերգեյ Զագրեբելնու մեկնաբանությամբ*: )

1. ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) - ԳՄ Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (2769) 1-0  :Yes: 
2. ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2698) - ԳՄ Ռուսլան Պոնոմարյով (2734) ½-½
3. ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) - ԳՄ Անդրեյ Վոլոկիտին (2709) ½-½
4. ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) - ԳՄ Պավել Էլյանով (2693) ½-½

Նվազագույն հաշվով հաղթանակ տարան նաև ռուսները (+1 Գրիշչուկ) ու նույնպես ընթանում են 5/5: Հանգստյան օրվանից հետո իրենց հետ ենք խաղալու:

Ա՜, դե լավն ենք էլի :Jpit:

----------

Ripsim (01.09.2012), Sagittarius (01.09.2012), Varzor (03.09.2012), Ձայնալար (01.09.2012)

----------


## Lion

Մերսի, ապեր, շատ հետաքրքիր է - կշարունակես, չէ?

----------

Moonwalker (01.09.2012), Ripsim (01.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

5-րդ տուրից հետո երկու թիմեր՝ Հայաստանն ու Ռուսաստանն ընթանում են առանց կորուստների: Լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով առաջին տեղում են մերոնք՝



Վաղը՝ 6-րդ տուրում հանդիպելու են (կազմերը կհրապարակվեն վաղը).

Ռուսաստան - Հայաստան (Անկասկած շատ կարևոր, բայց թերևս ոչ ճակատագրական: Որովհետև 40-րդ օլիմպիադայում հիմնական մրցակիցները շատ վաղ են հանդիպել ու 6-րդ տուրով դեռ միայն մրցաշարի հասարակածն է հատվելու: Դեռ անկասկած ռուսները պիտի խաղան ուկրաինացիների, մենք էլ՝ չինացիների հետ: Երկու թիմերն էլ չեն խաղացել ասենք Ադրբեջանի հետ (ո՜նց եմ սպասում) ևն: Կարծում եմ ոչ ոքին էլ է OK մեր համար, բայց անշուշտ պիտի խաղալ հաղթանակի համար: Ու հաղթելու ենք :Jpit:  )
Ադրբեջան - Հորվաթիա (Ադրբեջանցիները դեռ ստվերում են: Քիչ թե շատ ուժեղ թիմերից հանդիպել են միայն Գերմանիայի հետ ու բավարարվել են ոչ ոքիով: )
Գերմանիա - ԱՄՆ
Բոսնիա և Հերցոգովինա - Չինաստան
Հունգարիա - Լեհաստան
Մոնտենեգրո - Ուկրաինա
Հնդկաստան - Իսրայել

Սպասում ենք վաղվան՝



Հ.Գ. Լևոնը երեկվա փայլուն հաղթանակից հետո «ոտքի վրա» հարցազրույց է տվել Եվգենի Սուրովին: Կարող եք լսել *այստեղ*:

----------

Varzor (03.09.2012)

----------


## Lion

> 


Հլը Լևոնի տաղտակի վրի դիրքին նայեք - Իվանչուկն ուր որ է կհանձնվի, իսկ Լևոնն այնպես է նստել, կարծես, հեչ, ապեր, ես էս *գերհսկայի* տապալման հետ հեչ կապ չունեմ... ստացվեց  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (03.09.2012), Ձայնալար (02.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ափսոս, Արոնյանը պառտվեց:

----------


## Vaio

Ինչ լավ եղավ. Մովսիսյանը հաղթեց: 

Փաստորեն ընդհանուր հաշիվը ոչ ոքի եղավ:

V. Kramnik, V. 1-0 Լ. Aronian, 
Լ.	Movsesian 1-0 Grischuk, 
S.	Karjakin, V. ½-½ Akopian, 
G.	Sargissian ½-½ Jakovenko.

----------

Դատարկություն (03.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ափսոս, Արոնյանը պառտվեց:


Ու այնուամենայնիվ ընդահանուր արդյունքը մեր համար ավելի գոհացուցիչ է քան ռուսների՝ հաշվի առնելով մեր՝ Ուկրաինայի հանդեպ տարած հաղթանակը: Կարծում եմ էս պահին առաջատար երեք թիմերից առավել նախընտրելի են մեր շանսերը:

*Հայաստան - Ռուսաստան 2-2*

1. ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ (2797) - ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) 1-0 (Վլադիմիր Բորիսիչն իրոք արտակարգ էր խաղում: Շատ *գեղեցիկ ստացվեց*: )
2. ԳՄ Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ (2763) - ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2698) 0-1 (Մեր հավաքականի միակ հաղթանակ չտարած խաղացողը՝ Դոն Մովսին լիովին արդարացրեց իրեն: Լևոնի պարտությունից հետո Սերգեյն, օգտվելով մրցակցի վերահաս ցայտնոտից, խճճեց դիրքն ու Սաշային ստիպեց սխալվել: Հետո էլ հստակորեն իրացրեց առավելությունը :Smile: 
3. ԳՄ Սերգեյ Կարյակին (2785) - ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) ½-½
4. ԳՄ Դմիտրի Յակովենկո (2722) - ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) ½-½

6-րդ տուրից հետո առաջին տեղը կիսելու են Հայաստանը, Ռուսաստանն ու խորվաթներին հաղթած Ադրբեջանը: Հատկանշական է, որ վերջիններիս «անվճար երթն» ավարտվեց. վաղը կխաղան կա՛մ մեր, կա՛մ ռուսների հետ: Վիճակահանությունը կկայանա կեսգիշերին մոտ: :Goblin:

----------

Lion (03.09.2012), Vaio (03.09.2012), Varzor (04.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Կարելիա ենթադրել, որ հաջորդ խաղը լինելուա Հայաստան - Ադրբեջան: 

Ստեղ մեզ պետքա բացառապես հաղթանակ, քանի որ սա քաղաքականություն է:

----------

Lion (03.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ստեղ մեզ պետքա բացառապես հաղթանակ, քանի որ սա քաղաքականություն է:


Չէ, ապեր, սա շախմատ է ու պիտի հաղթենք, որովհետև ուզում ենք չեմպիոն դառնալ: :Wink:

----------

Lion (03.09.2012), Varzor (04.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (04.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (03.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Չէ, ապեր, սա շախմատ է ու պիտի հաղթենք, որովհետև ուզում ենք չեմպիոն դառնալ:


Իրականում այդպես կարծում են առավելագույնը 10 տոկոսը, մյուսները, վստահ եմ, այդ խաղը դիտարկելու է ոչ թե շախմատային գեղեցիկ պարտիաների տեսնակյունից, այլ Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան քաղաքական հակամարտության տեսանկյունից:

----------


## Tiger29

Չեմ համբերում և ուզում եմ մի քիչ խոսալ վաղվա մասին` նախքան վիճակահանությունը:
Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան լինելու դեպքում պետք է վերջապես տեսնենք Արշակ Պետրոսյանի <<աշխատանքը>>:
http://1news.az/sport/chess/20120903101130376.html
Այստեղ արդեն գրել են, որ այդպես էլ կա:
Ուրեմն էսպես, Ադրբեջանը ուրիշ կազմ չունի, այնպես որ Գուսեյնովին չեն կարող վստահել և խաղալու են հիմնական 4 հոգով:

Կարծում եմ Արշակ Պետրոսյանը հերթական անգամ <<կվախենա>> և վաղը տեսնելու ենք այսպիսի կազմ`

Արոնյան-Ռաջաբով
Սաֆարլի-Մովսեսյան
Հակոբյան-Մամեդյարով
Մամեդով-Սարգսյան:

Ինչը կարծում եմ շատ վատ կարող է մեր համար լինել:

Շատ կուզենամ տեսնել այս կազմը`

Արոնյան-Ռաջաբով
Սաֆարլի-Հակոբյան
Սարգսյան-Մամեդյարով
Մամեդով-Պետրոսյան:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իրականում այդպես կարծում են առավելագույնը 10 տոկոսը, մյուսները, վստահ եմ, այդ խաղը դիտարկելու է ոչ թե շախմատային գեղեցիկ պարտիաների տեսնակյունից, այլ Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան քաղաքական հակամարտության տեսանկյունից:


Շախմատն ու քաղաքականությունը խառնելը չի կարող լավ բանի բերել (Կարպով - Կորչնոյ 1978/1981 մրցամարտերը վկա):
Մենք իրենց ենք հաղթել (օրինակ՝ Դրեզդենի օլիմպիադայում), իրենք էլ՝ մեզ (ասենք՝Խանտի-Մանսիյսկի օլիմպիադայում), բայց դրանից ի՞նչն է փոխվել: Կյանքը շարունակվում է:
Համաձայն եմ, որ երբ խաղատախտակի հակառակ կողմերում նստած մարդկանց միջև կոնֆլիկտ կա (անկախ պատճառներից), շրջապատի հետաքրքրությունը աճում է (քաղաքական կոնֆլիկտի դեպքում՝ շեշտակի): Բայց դե դա շախմատի մասսայականացման մեղմ ասած ամենալավ միջոցը չի: :Wink: 




> Շատ կուզենամ տեսնել այս կազմը`



+1՝ միանշանակ: Իմ մտքով էլ էր անցել: Սպասում էի հաստատվեր, որ նման մի բան գրեի: Ափսոս, որ «սպիտակ» ենք լինելու, Սաֆարլին ու Մամեդով պոտենցիալ թիրախներ կլինեին սևերով:

----------

Lion (03.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

Արոնյան-Ռաջաբով---Այստեղ կարծում եմ առանձնահատուկ բան չի լինելու և ոչ-ոքի է լինելու:

Սաֆարլի-Մովսեսյան--Սաֆարլին շատ մեծ պոտենցիալ ունի և կարծում եմ էս դեպքերում Մովսեսյանը շատ վատ է խաղում, երբ անպայման լավ խաղ են իրենից սպասում: Օրինակ այսօր ռուսները որոշել էին սևերով հաղթել Մովսեսյանին: Դոխոյանը կարծում եմ, որպես թույլ օղակ գտել էր Մովսեսյանին:

Հակոբյան-Մամեդյարով---Մի անգամ շատ արագ հաղթեց Մամեդյարովին, բայց դժվար թե այս անգամ ստացվի:

Մամեդով-Սարգսյան---Մի անգամ արդեն Գաբին ապացուցեց, որ վատ է խաղում Ռաուֆի դեմ Եվրոպայի անհատական առաջնության փլեյ-օֆֆ-ում:

Այնպես, որ այս կազմի դեպքում ես լավ հոտ չեմ առնում:

----------


## Tiger29

Արոնյան-Ռաջաբով--Արդեն ասել եմ վերևում:

Սաֆարլի-Հակոբյան--Հակոբյանը այստեղ չի պարտվելու, նույնիսկ կարծում եմ, որ ցանկության դեպքում կարող է պրոբլեմներ ստեղծել երիտասարդ շախմատիստի համար:

Սարգսյան-Մամեդյարով---Հիմնական առավելությունը այստեղ պիտի ստանանք: Կարելի է հաղթել Մամեդյարովին, երբ նրա վրա գրոհում են նա այդքան էլ վստահ չի գործում:

Մամեդով-Պետրոսյան---Այստեղ նույնպես շանս տեսնում եմ: Ուզենալու են այստեղից միավոր վերցնել, բայց շատ հանգիստ Տիգրանը կարող է հաղթել, եթե շատ խառնի Ռաուֆը:

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ ջան, "թեթևացեք", )))), Հայաստանը խաղալու է Չինաստանի հետ:

Ադրբեջանը խաղալու է Ռուսաստանի հետ: 

Ի դեպ, աղյուսակում Ռուսաստանը լրացուցիչ միավորներով դուրս եկավ առաջին տեղը, իսկ Հայաստնը երկրորդ տեղում է:

----------

Ներսես_AM (03.09.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Շախմատից գլուխ չեմ հանում, բայց վիճակագրությունից մի բան նկատեցի. Հայաստանը ամենաշատ հանդիպումներն է անցկացրել ներկա դրությամբ միավորներով առաջատար տաս թմերի հետ՝ Ռուսաստան, ՈՒկրաինա, Ֆիլիպիններ, Իսպանիա... վաղն էլ Չինաստան

----------


## Moonwalker

> Չէ, ապեր, սա շախմատ է ու պիտի հաղթենք, որովհետև ուզում ենք չեմպիոն դառնալ:


Հա էս կոնտեքստում մի նկար էլ դնեմ ու տղերքին հաջողություն մաղթեմ չինացիների դեմ՝



Ի դեպ, ֆորումներից մեկում նկարին հետաքրքիր արձագանք էին տվել՝ «Ну не с топором же он должен на них кидаться»:  :Pardon:

----------

Sagittarius (04.09.2012), Vaio (04.09.2012), Varzor (04.09.2012), Ձայնալար (04.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ցավոք, կայացավ և մեր թիմի առաջին պարտությունը: :Pardon: 



*Չինաստան - Հայաստան 2½-1½*

1. ԳՄ Վան Հաո (2726) - ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) ½-½ (Արոնյանը Շոտլանդական պարտիայում սևերով արագ, առանց մեծ ջանքերի ոչ ոքի խաղաց իր լավ ընկերոջ ու Կազանի հավակնորդների մրցաշարից առաջ իր օգնականի հետ: Դրա նպատակահարմարության մասին չեմ ուզում խոսել, որովհետև գիտեմ՝ շատ է խոսվելու: )
2. ԳՄ Վան Յուե (2685) - ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2698) 1-0 (Միջնախաղում որոշ առավելություն ունեցող Մովսիսյանը գերագնահատեց իր դիրքն ու չափազանց ագրեսիվ 16-րդ քայլով իրեն ծանր, գրեթե պարտված դրության մեջ դրեց: Ինչպես հասկացաք փրկվել չհաջողվեց: )
3. ԳՄ Դին Լիրեն (2695) - ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) ½-½
4. ԳՄ Բու Քսիանջի (2670) - ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) ½-½


Մովսիսյանի պարտիայի դիրքը սևերի 15-րդ քայլից հետո: Այստեղ Սերգեյը խաղաց *16.f5?* ու մի քանի փոխանակումներից հետո ստացվեց դիրք, որտեղ սպիտակների a1-ին նավակն ու c1-ի փիղը գործնականում հայտնվեցին «խաղից դուրս» վիճակում: Այս հանգամանքն էլ հենց վճռեց պարտիայի ու ողջ դիմակայության ելքը:

Սպասենք տուրի ավարտին ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակի պատկերն ու վիճակահանության արդյունքներն ունենալուց հետո եզրակացություններ անենք մրցաշարային ապագա հեռանկարների մասին: :Unsure:

----------


## Varzor

Շատ ափսոս, լավ դիք էր Մովսիսյանի մոտ: Ես իմ դիլետանտ հալով տեսա Փc4-ը` համենայն դեպս անշառ շարունակություն է  :Sad:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սպասենք տուրի ավարտին ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակի պատկերն ու վիճակահանության արդյունքներն ունենալուց հետո եզրակացություններ անենք մրցաշարային ապագա հեռանկարների մասին:


 :Think: 
Ունենք 13 միավորով առաջին տեղը զբաղեցնող Ռուսաստան, 12-ական միավորով 2-3 տեղերը կիսող Չինաստան ու Ուկրաինա և 11-ական միավորով 4-12-րդ տեղերը կիսող 9 թիմեր (Հայաստանը լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով 4-րդ է):

Վաղը կունենանք հետևյալ զույգերը՝

Ռուսաստան - Ուկրաինա 
Չինաստան - Ադրբեջան
Հայաստան - Ուզբեկստան

Պիտի հանգիստ հաղթենք ուզբեկներին (պիտի որ ոչ մի խնդիր չներկայացնի :Pardon: ) ու սպասենք, որ առաջին երկու զույգերում մեզ ձեռնատու ելքեր գրանցվեն (ասենք ուկրաինացիների հաղթանակն ու չինացիների ոչ ոքին):

----------


## Vaio

Հայաստան - Ուզբեկստան 
Ռուսաստան - Ուկրաինա
Ադրբեջան - Չինաստան

Շատ լավ հնարացվորությունա ընձեռվել ուզբեկներին հաղթելու, ու գոնե 3:0 :

----------

Lion (05.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

*Լավ լուր ունեմ:*

Հայաստանը հաղթեց Ուզբեկստանին 3:1 հաշվով:

----------

Malxas (05.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Հայաստան - Ուզբեկստան 3-1* (Մի պահ 4-0-ի խաղ էր, բայց Վովայի հաղթանակից հետո մեր երեք տղաներն էլ թողեցին մրցակցին: Ու այնուամենայնիվ Կվոնը հաջողացրեց պարտվել: )

1. ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) - ԳՄ Ռուստամ Կասիմջանով (2684) ½-½
2. ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան (2698) - ԳՄ Անտոն Ֆիլլիպով (2617) ½-½
3. ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) - ԳՄ Մարատ Ջումաև (2499) 1-0
4. ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) - ՄՎ Անդրեյ Կվոն (2492) 1-0




> ...ու չինացիների ոչ ոքին:


Կա՝ Չինաստան - Ադրբեջան 2-2 (+1 Մամեդյարով ու Դին Լիրեն)




> ...ասենք ուկրաինացիների հաղթանակն...


Այստեղ ցավոք չստացվեց`Ռուսաստան - Ուկրաինա 2,5-1,5: Ռուսներն այս տուրից հետո կունենան 15 միավոր ու 2 միավորով կպոկվեն հետապնդողներից: 2-րդ տեղի համար ահռելի մսաղաց է միացված: Թեև դեռ 3 տուր կա, բայց խնդիր է Ռուսաստանին դիմակայելու ընդունակ ու նրա հետ դեռ չխաղացած թիմ գտնելը: ԱՄՆ՞ :Unsure: 
Սպասենք վիճակահանությանը:

Հ.Գ. Շախմատիստների հասարակությունը (ներառյալ մեր ողջ թիմն ու մարզիչը) *բաց նամակ է* ուղղել ՖԻԴԵ-ի նախագահին Սուրովի հարցով: Պոնոմարյովն *ավելի հեռուն է* գնացել:

----------

Lion (05.09.2012), Tiger29 (05.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

8-րդ տուրից հետո՝






> ԱՄՆ՞


Այո՛, այո՛: Հուսանք կստացվի ամերիկոսների մոտ: 

ԱՄՆ - Ռուսաստան
Ֆիլիպիններ - Չինաստան
Հայաստան - Գերմանիա (պիտի ԵԱ համար վրեժխնդիր լինենք :Goblin: )
Լեհաստան - Ադրբեջան
Ուկրաինա - Ֆրանսիա

----------

Vaio (05.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Հայաստան - Գերմանիա

Անպայման հաղթանակ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

2.5 - 0.5 Կրում ենք, 4-րդ տախտակը դեռ խաղում են:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վայ, Գաբին կրվեց, 2.5-1.5 փաստորեն: Լավ ա, Վատ չի:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Վայ, Գաբին կրվեց, 2.5-1.5 փաստորեն: Լավ ա, Վատ չի:


Հա, սվաղեցինք գնացին գերմանացիք: Լևոնն արտակարգ էր խաղում (եթե ամեն պարտիայում սենց ստացվեր, է՜): Ֆրիդմանն էլ հրաշալի մրցաշար ա անցկացնում, պիտի արժանին մատուցել: :Good: 
Սաղ հեչ, ամերիկոսները շանս ունեն հաղթանակ պոկելու ռուսներից: Մի քիչ սպասենք, նայենք:
Էնքան խմած եմ հազիվ եմ կոմպի աթոռին մնում, իմանայի շուտվանից կխմեի: :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), Malxas (06.09.2012), Ձայնալար (06.09.2012)

----------


## Malxas

> Հա, սվաղեցինք գնացին գերմանացիք: Լևոնն արտակարգ էր խաղում (եթե ամեն պարտիայում սենց ստացվեր, է՜): Ֆրիդմանն էլ հրաշալի մրցաշար ա անցկացնում, պիտի արժանին մատուցել:
> Սաղ հեչ, ամերիկոսները շանս ունեն հաղթանակ պոկելու ռուսներից: Մի քիչ սպասենք, նայենք:
> Էնքան խմած եմ հազիվ եմ կոմպի աթոռին մնում, իմանայի շուտվանից կխմեի:


Անուշ լինի  :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (06.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես էլ հենց նոր եկել էի Մունից հարցնեմ ամերիկացիք կարո՞ղ ա ռուսներին կրեն, կդզի:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ես էլ հենց նոր եկել էի Մունից հարցնեմ ամերիկացիք կարո՞ղ ա ռուսներին կրեն, կդզի:


Դե կներեք էլի: Եթե ներքոնկարագրված դիրքում Կամսկին խաղում ա *...Աd5?* ու թույլ ա տալիս Նxh5 ու հետագայում h3, ամերիկացիք թիմային ոչ ոքի էլ ստանան լավ ա: 



Հ.Գ. Վոյտաշեկն էլ սվաղեց Ռաջաբովին: :Pardon:

----------

Malxas (06.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ...ամերիկացիք թիմային ոչ ոքի էլ ստանան լավ ա:


 :Lol2: 

Աաա՜, Գրիշչուկը ցայտնոտում սխալվեց ու պարտվեց Արքա+Նավակ/Արքա+Նավակ+Փիղ գրքային «ոչ ոքիացու» վերջնախաղում: Իհարկե, հասկանում ենք, որ վերջնախաղը ինքնին բարդ ա + ցեյտնոտն էլ, բլա-բլա-բլա, բայց դե... :Pardon: 

Ամերիկացիք հաղթում են 2,5-1,5 ու ինտրիգը մոտենում է կուլմինացիային: Շաա՜տ հետաքրքիր է վաղվա վիճակահանությունը: Մի երկու ժամից պարզ կդառնա:

----------

Malxas (06.09.2012), Vaio (06.09.2012), Ձայնալար (06.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Չափազանց հետաքրքիր իրավիճակ է ստեղծվել: 

Ինձ թվումա` մենք խաղալու ենք ԱՄՆ-ի հետ: 

Նակամուրայի խաղը ֆանտաստիկ խաղ էր: Ով կմտածեր, որ գառդե մտնող պեշկի փոխարեն կվերցներ ձի, այլ ոչ թե` թագուհի: Շատ հետաքրքիր և հեռատես որոշում էր: Բռավո:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Հայաստան - Գերմանիա՝ 2.5։1.5. մեկնաբանում է նախկին ԽՍՀՄ կրկնակի չեմպիոն, Իսրայելի չեմպիոն, 1980-ականների լավագույն շախմատիստներից մեկը՝ ՖԻԴԵ-ի վաստակավոր մարզիչ, գրոսմայստեր Լեւ Պսախիսը.*

«Առաջինը ինչ ես մտածեցի նայելով թիմերի կազմերին, որ այս մրցամարտը պրակտիկորեն կարելի է անվանել մրցմարատ Հայաստանի եւ ԱՊՀ երկրների միջեւ: Քանի որ երեք այսպես կոչված գերմանացիները ծննդյան փաստով հենց այդ համակարգն են ներկայացնում: Իհարկե Հայաստանն էր համարվում ֆավորիտը, սակայն Գերմանիայի թիմին ոչ մի դեպքում չէր կարելի թերագնահատել: Նրա հաղթանակների ցանկը վերջերս զգալիորեն թարմացել է:
Անդրադառնանք պարտիաներին։ Ինձ համար բավական հետաքրքիր ծավալվեցին իրադարձությունները առաջին երեք խաղատախտակների վրա. Առաջին 20 (մոտավորապես) քայլերի ընթացքում սպիտակներով խաղացած  շախմատիստներն ընդհանրապես ժամանակ չէին ծախսում։ Նույնիսկ, մի փոքր վաստակեցին ժամանակ։ 

Ինձ չէր թվում, թե Լեւոնը ռեալ առավելություն ստացավ սկզբնախաղի արդյունքներով, բայց նա այնքան արագ ու վստահ էր խաղում, որ, միգուցե, հոգեբանական ճնշում գործադրեց մրցակցի վրա։ Առավել եւս, որ արժանիորեն վաստակած վերջնախաղի փայլուն մասնագետի համբավը նույնպես Արոնյանի օգտին էր խոսում։ Աստիճանաբար նա կարողացավ առավելության հասնել ոչ միայն ժամանակային, այլ նաեւ դիրքային տեսանկյունից։ Չգիտեմ՝ կարո՞ղ էր արդյոք Նայդիչը ոչ ոքի ավարտել պարտիան տարագույն փղերով էնդշպիլում, բայց Լեւոնը նախանձելի հեշտությամբ հաղթանակ տարավ։

Երկրորդ խաղատախտակի վրա, որտեղ խաղում էին Հենկինն ու Մովսեսյանը, գերմանացին նույնպես ակտիվություն ցուցաբերեց մեկնարկում։ Մրցակիցները սլավոնական պաշտպանությունում խաղարկեցին  մոդայիկ տարբերակ (համենայն դեպս, այն նորաձեւ էր 6-7 տարի առաջ, երբ ես դադարեցի հետեւել սկզբնախաղի տեսությանը), եւ իմ կարծիքով, սպիտակներով խաղացող շախմատիստն ավելի ակտիվ ու սուր էր խաղում։
Սերգեյն այն շախմատիստներից չէ, ով նախընտրում է խուլ պաշտպանությունը։ Նա անմիջապես ակտիվացրեց խաղը կենտրոնում։ Ես կնախընտրեի խաղալ սպիտակ ֆիգուրներով։ Ինձ թվում է, որ 32–րդ քայլում, երբ կողմերը համաձայնեցին ոչ ոքիի, սպիտակները, մեղմ ասած, կարող էին այլ արդյունքի հույսեր ունենալ, որն ի դեպ թիմի շատ պետք կգար։

Հետաքրքրությամբ հետեւում էի երրորդ խաղատախտակի վրա ընթացած Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան – Գեորգ Մայեր պարտիային։ Հակոբյանը խաղում էր բավական խորամանկ եւ որոշակիորեն ցինիկաբար՝ լավ իմաստով։ Նա չէր հավակնում մեծ առավելության՝ միշտ պահպանելով փոքր, երբեմն խորհրդանշական պլյուս։ Հակոբյանը հաշվարկ անելիս հիմքում դրել էր իր մեծ փորձը եւ ճիշտ դուրս եկավ։
Կրկնում եմ, որ գործնականում ամբողջ պարտիայի ընթացքում սեւերը պասիվ, բայց անհավանական ամուր պաշտպանությունում ոչ մի հիմնախնդիր չունեցան։ Մայերը 30-րդ քայլից սկսեց ոչնչացնել իր դիրքը, իսկ 33...f5?-ն արդեն սեւերի համար ստեղծեց մեծ խնդիրենր։ Սեւերի հետագա քայլերը նույնպես դրժվար է խորհուրդ տալ որպես լավ պաշտպանության օրինակ, իսկ վերջին քայլում թագուհով կատարած քայլի անճշտությունը արձանագրեց անխուսափելին։
Հակոբյանը հաղթեց գուցե եւ ոչ շատ գեղեցիկ պարտիայում, սակայն միավորը շատ կարեւոր էր։ 

Չորրորդ խաղատախտակի վրա Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը առանց մեծ խնդիրների հավասարեցրեց հնարավորությունները, սակայն բարդ վերջնախաղում Դանիել Ֆրիդմանն ավելի ուժեղ էր։ Նրա տրամադրության տակ էին երկու ուժեղ փղեր եւ տեխնիկապես հզոր շախմատիստը կարողացավ դրանք օգտագործել 100 տոկոսով։ Փոխանակելով փղերը նա մեծացրեց առավելությունը։
Սակայն ընդհանուր հաղթանակի դեպքում կարելի է եւ տանուլ տալ լոկալ ճակատամարտերում։

Շնորհավորում եմ Հայաստանի հավաքականին եւ բոլոր հայ շախմատիստներին արժանի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ։ Մաղթում հաջողություններ»:

----------

John (06.09.2012), Ձայնալար (06.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Այս պահին թեմայում են 6 հոգի. (5 անդամ և 1 հյուր)

Դե լավ սպասեմ, որ դուք գրեք... ))

----------

Moonwalker (06.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Մրցաշարի ավարտից 2 տուր առաջ՝



Վաղը խաղում են՝

Չինաստան - ԱՄՆ (մեր համար OK ոչ ոքին բավական հավանական ա)
Արգենտինա - Ռուսաստան (գոնե այստեղ ռուսների բախտը բերեց)
Նիդեռլանդներ - Հայաստան (միայն հաղթանակ ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի  :Yes: )
Ադրբեջան - Ուկրաինա

----------


## Vaio

> Մրցաշարի ավարտից 2 տուր առաջ՝
> Արգենտինա - Ռուսաստան (գոնե այստեղ ռուսների բախտը բերեց)
> Նիդեռլանդներ - Հայաստան (միայն հաղթանակ ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի )


Ստեղ հարցը նրանումնա, որ պարզապես հաղթելը` *շատ քիչա*: 
Վաղվա խաղը պետքա 3,5:0,5 հաղթենք, որ մտածենք առաջին տեղի մասին` լրացուցիչ միավորներ ձեռք բերելու համար, առավել ևս, որ Ռուսները ամենայն հավանականությամբ հաղթելու են Արգենտինային:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ստեղ հարցը նրանումնա, որ պարզապես հաղթելը` *շատ քիչա*: 
> Վաղվա խաղը պետքա 3,5:0,5 հաղթենք, որ մտածենք առաջին տեղի մասին` լրացուցիչ միավորներ ձեռք բերելու համար, առավել ևս, որ Ռուսները ամենայն հավանականությամբ հաղթելու են Արգենտինային:


Հավասար թիմային միավորների դեպքում հաղթողին որոշող առաջին գործակիցը անհատական միավորները չեն (որով մենք առաջ ենք ռուսներից՝ 23,5-ը 23-ի, բայց զիջում ենք ԱՄՆ-ին ու Չինաստանին՝ 26-ական), այլ Զոննեբորն-Բերգերի գործակիցը՝ առանց նվազագույն արդյունքը հաշվի առնելու (ասենք եսիմ ում հետ խաղացած չեխերի Բերգերն ավելի բարձր ա քան ուկրաինացիների ու ազերիների մոտ): Բավական խուճուճ հաշվարկ ա, բայց դե, հա, ցանկացած դեպքում խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակը վատ չի կարող լինել: :Pardon:

----------

Vaio (07.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Քիչ առաջ շախմատային մեկնաբան Գագիկ Հովհաննիսյանը ասաց, որ աղյուսակը գլխավորում են աշխարհի 4 գերհզոր տերություններ` Հայաստան, ԱՄՆ, Ռուսաստան և Չինաստան:  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (07.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Նիդեռլանդներ - Հայաստան 1-3*

1. ԳՄ Անիշ Գիրի (2711) - ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) 0-1 (Լևոնը դարձյալ ու կրկին հաղթեց երիտասարդ «հոլանդացուն». մինչև հիմա նրանց խաղացած 6 պարտիաներում Անիշը միայն կես միավոր է փախցրել: *Պարտիան*: )
2. ԳՄ Լյուկ Վան Վելի (2691) - ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսեսյան (2698) ½-½
3. ԳՄ Իվան Սոկոլով (2696) - ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) 0-1 (Վովան երիտասարդական ավյունով էր խաղում, զոհաբերելով ֆիգուր, փայլուն հաղթանակի հասավ: )
4. ԳՄ Յան Սմիթս (2608) - ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) ½-½ (Ափսոս Գաբին մի քանի անգամ բաց թողեց հաղթանակը: )

Մի քիչ սպասենք տուրի ավարտին:

----------

keyboard (07.09.2012), Malxas (07.09.2012), Ձայնալար (07.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ ես չհասկացա Գաբոյի խաղը ՊԱՏ եղավ?

----------


## Vaio

Մի բան էլ չհասկացա. էտ ոնցա պաշտոնական սայթում սկզբից գրում էր ԱՄՆ-ն հաղթումա Չինաստանին 1:0, իսկ հետո դառավ 0:1.

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ժողովուրդ ես չհասկացա Գաբոյի խաղը ՊԱՏ եղավ?


Հա դե, *60.Թd4+?*-ից հետո (միակ ճիշտ քայլն էր՝ 60.Թf5!) սպիտակները հաղթելու շանսը կորցրել էին: Գաբին էլ ոչ ոքին ամրագրող ամենահեշտ ու մի քիչ էլ մրցակցին մանթո քցող մեթոդն ընտրեց: :Pardon: 




> Մի բան էլ չհասկացա. էտ ոնցա պաշտոնական սայթում սկզբից գրում էր ԱՄՆ-ն հաղթումա Չինաստանին 1:0, իսկ հետո դառավ 0:1.


Դե անկախ նրանից ինչ էր գրում, դիրքից երևում էր, որ Լիրենը բացարձակ հաղթած էր (բայց սպիտակների 55-րդ քայլից հետո ոչ ոքին ինչքա՜ն իրական էր): Պարզ մուտքագրման սխալ էր էլի:

Ի դեպ, ուկրաինացիների մամլո ասուլիսի ժամանակ տեսա՞ք ոնց Պոնոմարյովը թուրքերի մռթին բավական աննրբանկատ ձևով շփցրեց Օլիմպիադայի խայտառակ կազմակերպված լինելը: Հետո էլ, ափսոփանք հայտնելով Վուղար Հաշիմովի բացակայության վերաբերյալ, ավելացրեց, որ Վուղարը ադրբեջանցիներից միակն ա ում հետ հաճելի ա շփվել: :Jpit:  
Վաղը արժի ուկրաինացիներին քաջալերել՝ մանավանդ, եթե չինացիների դեմ ընկնեն:

----------

Malxas (07.09.2012), Vaio (07.09.2012), Ձայնալար (07.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Եթե Չինաստանը վերջին խաղում 2,5:1,5 հաղթի, իսկ Հայաստանը 4:0, ով կդառնա չեմպիոն?

----------


## Tiger29

> *Նիդեռլանդներ - Հայաստան 1-3*
> 
> 1. ԳՄ Անիշ Գիրի (2711) - ԳՄ Լևոն Արոնյան (2816) 0-1 (Լևոնը դարձյալ ու կրկին հաղթեց երիտասարդ «հոլանդացուն». մինչև հիմա նրանց խաղացած 6 պարտիաներում Անիշը միայն կես միավոր է փախցրել: *Պարտիան*: )
> 2. ԳՄ Լյուկ Վան Վելի (2691) - ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսեսյան (2698) ½-½
> 3. ԳՄ Իվան Սոկոլով (2696) - ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) 0-1 (Վովան երիտասարդական ավյունով էր խաղում, զոհաբերելով ֆիգուր, փայլուն հաղթանակի հասավ: )
> 4. ԳՄ Յան Սմիթս (2608) - ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) ½-½ (Ափսոս Գաբին մի քանի անգամ բաց թողեց հաղթանակը: )
> 
> Մի քիչ սպասենք տուրի ավարտին:


Միշտ Մովսեսյանի մասին կարծիք չի լինում չէ ասել? :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Եթե Չինաստանը վերջին խաղում 2,5:1,5 հաղթի, իսկ Հայաստանը 4:0, ով կդառնա չեմպիոն?


Հենց էդ ա, որ նախորոք չես կարող ասել Բերգերի համար: Կախված ա նաև Հայաստանի, Ռուսատանի ու Չինաստանի բոլոր տուրերի մրցակիցների վերջնական արդյունքներից: Բայց դեռ պիտի հաղթել:
Երևի կլինի՝

Ուկրաինա - Չինաստան
Ռուսաստան - Լեհաստան/Գերմանիա
Հայաստան - ԱՄՆ/Լեհաստան/Հունգարիա




> Միշտ Մովսեսյանի մասին կարծիք չի լինում չէ ասել?


Հա դե ի՞նչ ասեմ: Լավ ոչ ոքի արեց: :Pardon:

----------

Vaio (07.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> Հա դե ի՞նչ ասեմ: Լավ ոչ ոքի արեց:


Իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ, էսօր նայում եմ 2008թ-ին Տիկոյի ցույց տված արդյունքին, ուղղակի հիանալիա, ինչպես նաև նայում եմ գործակցին մոտ մի 30-ով հիմա բարձրա ու իսկականից շատ ա աճել էս վերջերս, ավելի հասուն խաղա ցույց տալիս: Ու չեմ կարողանում համակերպվել, ոնց կարելի էր Տիկոյին չխաղացնել Չինաստանի դեմ խաղում, երբ իր հաղթանակով դարձանք օլիմպիական չեմպիոններ:

----------

Moonwalker (07.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ, էսօր նայում եմ 2008թ-ին Տիկոյի ցույց տված արդյունքին, ուղղակի հիանալիա, ինչպես նաև նայում եմ գործակցին մոտ մի 30-ով հիմա բարձրա ու իսկականից շատ ա աճել էս վերջերս, ավելի հասուն խաղա ցույց տալիս: Ու չեմ կարողանում համակերպվել, ոնց կարելի էր Տիկոյին չխաղացնել Չինաստանի դեմ խաղում, երբ իր հաղթանակով դարձանք օլիմպիական չեմպիոններ:


Հա, Արշակ Պետրոսյանի մոտ «կազմի տակտիկական մանևր» կոչվածը բացակայում ա: Մինչև մահ ու գերեզման նույն քառյակն ենք պահում առաջին 3 տուրերի «մարզանքից» հետո: Եսիմ, է՜: :Nea: 
Լավ ա գոնե վաղը հանգստյան օր ա, տղերքը շունչ կքաշեն: Մեկա էլի նույն չորսով ենք խաղալու:

----------


## Tiger29

> Հա, Արշակ Պետրոսյանի մոտ «կազմի տակտիկական մանևր» կոչվածը բացակայում ա: Մինչև մահ ու գերեզման նույն քառյակն ենք պահում առաջին 3 տուրերի «մարզանքից» հետո: Եսիմ, է՜:
> Լավ ա գոնե վաղը հանգստյան օր ա, տղերքը շունչ կքաշեն: Մեկա էլի նույն չորսով ենք խաղալու:


Դե դրա համար էլ չեմ հասկանում մեր մարզիչի դերը, հլը մի բան էլ տարվա լավագույն մարզիչ ենք ստանում: Ուղղակի ֆենոմեն են էլի մեր տղերքը, ես ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում հասկանամ ոնց են կարողանում վերափոխվել էս կարևոր թիմային մրցումներում ու մարզիչի երեսը պարզերես անել :Smile: 
Ափսոսը մեր ռեզերվնա, շատ հզոր երիտասարդ շախմատիստներ ունենք, որոնք այդպես էլ փորձ չեն հավաքելու այս պայմաններում: Դրա համար էլ իրանց հասակակից ադրբեջանցիները արդեն երեք հատ կայուն 2700 ունեն` երևի արդեն 2800-ին մոտ կարելի ա ասել երկուսին:

----------

Moonwalker (07.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Հայաստան - Հունգարիա

Չինաստան - Ուկրաինա  :Smile: 

Ռուսաստան - Գերմանիա:

Ներկա դրությամբ Չինաստանը առաջին տեղում է, երկրորդը` Հայաստան, երրորդը` Ռուսաստան: 

Ոնց նայում եմ, չեմպիոնի ամենառեալ շանսերը ունի Հայաստանը:

----------

Lion (08.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոնց նայում եմ, չեմպիոնի ամենառեալ շանսերը ունի Հայաստանը:


Աստված տա: :Jpit: 



Նոստալգիկ հանդիպում հունգարների հետ: Ասես Թուրինի օլիմպիադայի վերջին տուրը լինի: Ու նորից Արշակ Պետրոսյանն ընդդեմ սեփական փեսայի :Rolleyes: 
Առանց քաղաքական ենթատեքստի պիտի հաղթենք հունգարներին: Իդեալական կլինի հաղթել ավելի մեծ հաշվով քան ռուսները գերմանացիներին: Չինաստան - Ուկրաինայում նույնիսկ օբյեկտիվորեն ուկրաինացիք լավ շանսեր ունեն (մեդալների հասնելու մոդիվացիան էլ +): Լավ կլինի:
Կարևորը տղերքը լավ հանգստանան ու հոգեբանորեն ու շախմատային առումով լավ պատրաստվեն: Հավատում ենք հատկապես վերելքի վրա գտնվող Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանին (2820 կատարողական, +5 միավոր (7/9) ու +15.5 վարկանշային միավոր (այս պահին՝ 2702.5)) ու մեր առաջատարին (մրցաշարի լավագույն 2862 կատարողական, +4 միավոր (6,5/9) ու +5.9 վարկանշային միավոր (այս պահին՝ 2821.9) յուրաքանչյուրին առանձին-առանձին ու բոլորին միասին:

----------

Lion (08.09.2012), Ձայնալար (08.09.2012)

----------


## Լեո

*Moonwalker* ջան, ինձ էն TB2 միավորների հաշվարկման մեխանիզմը կբացատրե՞ս  :Wink:

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Moonwalker* ջան, ինձ էն TB2 միավորների հաշվարկման մեխանիզմը կբացատրե՞ս


Զոննեբորն-Բերգերի գործակիցը հաշվում են մոտավորապես սենց: Տվյալ մրցամարտի վերջանական արդյունքը բազմապատկում են քո հետ խաղացած թիմի ողջ օլիմպիադայում հավաքած միավորներով ու ստանում են տվյալ տուրում քո TB2: Ու տենց բոլոր տուրերում և վերջում հանում են ստացված արդյունքներից ամենացածրը: 
Այսինքն վաղվա համար ոչ միայն կարևոր ա, որ մենք հաղթենք, այլ որ մեր հետ խաղացած ու ռուսների (ասում եմ ռուսների, որովհետև չինացիքի դարդը ուկրաինացիք են քաշելու: :Jpit:  ) հետ չխաղացած թիմերը (Բանգլադեշ, Իսպանիա, Ֆիլիպիններ, Ուզբեկստան, Նիդեռլանդներ) գոնե նույնքան միավոր վաստակեն ինչ ռուսների հետ խաղացած ու մեր հետ չխաղացած թիմերը (Հունաստան, Լատվիա, Ադրբեջան, ԱՄՆ, Արգենտինա):
Ասենք Արգենտինան ու Նիդեռլանդներն իրար հետ են խաղում՝ պիտի հոլանդացիք հաղթեն ևն:

----------

Լեո (08.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Նոր *chessvibes-ում* մի վիդեո աչքս ընկավ՝ 9-րդ տուրի Հայաստան-Գերմանիա մրցախաղի Հակոբյան - Մայեր պարտիայի վերջին վայրկյաններն են:
Դիրքում իրենց 44-րդ քայլից հետո սպիտակներն անշուշտ առավելություն ունեն, բայց սևերի համար հանձնվելը դեռ ահագին վաղ է՝



Ու պահի ազդեցության տակ գերմանացու նյարդերը տեղի են տալիս՝ *44...exf3??* ու պրիմիտիվ 45.Թg4+!-ից հետո սևերը կորցնում են թագուհին:

Տեսեք ի՜նչպիսի մարդկային մինիողբերգություն է ապրում Գեորգը :Pardon: 




Հ.Գ. Հուսանք ռուսների դեմ Մայերն իր ողջ զայրույթը կթափի: :Diablo:

----------

Lion (08.09.2012), Malxas (08.09.2012), Tiger29 (08.09.2012), Varzor (18.09.2012), Yevuk (08.09.2012), Լեո (08.09.2012)

----------


## Lion

Ակնթարթ, ես քո... ??!!!

 :Think:

----------


## Tiger29

Նախորդ օրը 10-ով հետ էին Ռուսներից երկրորդ լրացուցիչով, հիմա 15-ով առաջ ենք: Ինչ մեծ թռիչք ա տեղի ունենում էս ձևով, փաստորեն հաշվելը ուղղակի անհնարա լինելու, նենց որ 3:1 պիտի կրենք, որ հանգիստ լինենք, բայց դե հավատս չի գալիս` շատ բարդ ա լինելու: Հունգարիան շատ պինդ թիմա:
Չինաստանից ընդամենը 7-ով ենք պակաս, իսկ Չինաստանը 2,5-1,5-ից ավել Ուկրաինային հնարավոր չի հաղթի:
Էնպես, որ հաղթելու դեպքում գնահատում եմ առաջին տեղի շանսերը 50/50 Չինացիքի հետ, Ռուսներն էլ չպիտի շատ խոշոր հաղթեն, ի վերջո Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն տղերք են :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> ...նենց որ 3:1 պիտի կրենք, որ հանգիստ լինենք, բայց դե հավատս չի գալիս` շատ բարդ ա լինելու: Հունգարիան շատ պինդ թիմա:


Իրանց մոտ.

_1. Լեկոն_ գնում ա +1 (պարտվել ա Նայդիչին ու հաղթել ա մակեդոնացիների ու դանիացիների առաջատարներին՝ երկուսն էլ -2580 են): Բայց վատ ա, որ Լևոնը սևերով ա, որովհետև Պետերի խելքն իրանը չի ոչ ոքի անելու համար:

_2. Ալմաշի_՝ +3 (ճիշտ ա հաղթել ա 3 <2560 խաղացողների ու լեհ Բարտելին (2654), պարտվել ա Գրիշչուկին): Մովսիի օգտին խոսացող միակ բանը երևի Նինգբոյի ԱԱ-ում իրա բերած նվազագույն հաշվով հաղթանակի հոգեբանական առավելությունն ա:

_3. Պոլգար_ +5 (ոնց որ և Հակոբյանի մոտ, բայց քանի որ հունգարների մրցակիցներն ավելի թույլ էին, բոլոր պարտված մրցակիցները <2600 են): Չգիտեմ, Վովան բացասական բալանս ունի (+0=3-2) Հուդիթի հետ + խաղալու ա սևերով:

_4. Բերկեշ_ +3 (ստեղ նույնպես 4 հաղթանակներից լավագույնը գրանցվել ա 2453 վարկանիշով շախմատիստի հետ, ունի պարտություն ձյաձ Էուխենիո Տորրեից):/_5. Չաբա_ +1 (Միակ հաղթանակը առաջին տուրում կոչում չունեցող մեկի նկատմամբ, բայց խաղացել ա ռուսների ու գերմանացիների դեմ ու վաստակել իր փայ բորշչը ոչ ոքին): Սրանցից յուրաքանչյուի դեմ Գաբին սպիտակներով պիտի ձգտի լրիվ միավորի, ԻՄՀԿ:

Եթե 1-3-ը ստացվի, երևի կլինի Լևոնի ու Գաբիի հաղթանակների հաշվին: Բայց ամեն դեպքում բոլոր 4-ն էլի պիտի ձգտեն դեբյուտից համեմատաբար «կյանքով լեցուն» դիրք ստանան, խրամատավորվեն ու պատրաստվեն երկաա՜ր պայքարի:

 :Dntknw:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն շախմատիստներից մեկը` աշխարհի 13-րդ չեմպիոն հայազգի  Գարի Կասպարովը, պատասխանելով *azerisport.com*-ի հարցերին, անդրադարձել է նաև հայ-ադրբեջանական հակամարտությանը` նշելով, որ քանի դեռ երկու երկրների միջև կոնֆլիկտը հարթված չէ ինքը չի կարող գնալ Բաքու:
> 
> *-Բոլորին զարմացրեց Ձեր ներկայությունը միջացառմանը, որի ժամանակ Բաքուն ներկայացվում էր որպես 2016 թվականի Շախմատի համաշխարհային օլիմպիադան ընդունող քաղաքի թեկնածու:*
> -Բաքուն արագ տեմպերով զարգացող քաղաք է, և ես կապված եմ այդ քաղաքի հետ: Ես էլ նկատեցի, որ շատերը զարմացած էին: Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր տեսնել` ինչ պայմաններ է առաջարկում Բաքուն Օլիմպիադայի անցկացման համար: Սա շատ մեծ մրցաշար է, որն անհրաժեշտ է բարձր մակարդակով կազմակերպել: Ես չեմ մասնակցում ընտրությանը, այդ պատճառով թեքնածուների մասին ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել:
> 
> *-Ստամբուլի Օլիմպիադայի պայմաններից գո՞հ եք:* 
> -Թուրքիան հայտարարում է, որ մրցաշարը բարձր մակարդակով է անցնում, բայց դա այդպես չէ: Բազմաթիվ կազմակերպչական խնդիրներ կան: Չէի սպասում, որ Օլիմպիադան այսքան վատ վիճակում կլինի: Շատերին չի գոհացնում այս մրցաշարը: ՖԻԴԵ-ն պետք է շատ ավելի լուրջ վերաբերվի այս կարգի մրցաշարերին: Եթե շախմատիստները գոհ չեն պայմաններից, ապա կազմկոմիտեն պետք է պատասխան տա:
> 
> *-Ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում Բաքվի հնարավորությունները: * 
> ...


*Աղբյուր

*Քվեարկությունը կայացել է հարցազրույցից հետո: Բնականաբար, ՖԻԴԵ-ի կոնգրեսը Բաքուն ընտրել է Աշխարհի գավաթ-2015-ի ու Շախմատային օլիմպիադա-2016-ի մայրաքաղաք: :Pardon:

----------

Varzor (18.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> *Աղբյուր
> 
> *Քվեարկությունը կայացել է հարցազրույցից հետո: Բնականաբար, ՖԻԴԵ-ի կոնգրեսը Բաքուն ընտրել է Աշխարհի գավաթ-2015-ի ու Շախմատային օլիմպիադա-2016-ի մայրաքաղաք:


Միայն կարելի է ծափահարել: Խոսք չունեմ, Ֆիդե-ին դուր են գալիս էս քաշքշուկները, բայց դե Եվրոպայի անհատական առաջնությունն էլ մեզ են տվել :Smile:

----------

Varzor (18.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Հունգարիա - Հայաստան 1½-2½*

1. ԳՄ Պետեր Լեկո (2737) – ԳՄ Լեւոն Արոնյան (2816) ½-½
2. ԳՄ Զոլթան Ալմաշի (2713) – ԳՄ Սերգեյ Մովսեսյան (2698) 0-1
3. ԳՄ Հուդիթ Պոլգար (2698) – ԳՄ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան (2687) ½-½ (Հուդիթին սուլոցնեեե՜ր: :Sad: )
4. ԳՄ Ֆերենց Բերկեշ (2685) – ԳՄ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (2693) ½-½

Մովսին այնուամենայնիվ սվաղեց իր ավանդական «կլիենտ» Ալմաշիին: :Jpit:  Գրողի ծոցը իր համամեմատաբար խամրած խաղը: Երկու գերկարևոր հաղթանակները Գրիշչուկի ու Ալմաշի հանդեպ, լրիվ փակում են:



Ուկրաինան ինչպես սպասում էինք փաթեթավորեց չինացիքին: Մնացինք մենք ու ռուսները: Իսկ այ իրանք 3-1 հաշվով են հաղթում գերմանացիներին: Չգիտեմ-չգիտեմ, հաշվելը հնարավոր չի գործնականում (որովհետև ես Excel-ից բան չեմ հասկանում: :LOL: ), պիտի սպասենք մի քիչ: Կա՛մ 1-ինն ենք, կա՛մ 2-ը: Չնայած իմ զուտ վիզուալ տպավորությամբ 2-րդն ենք, բայց մարդ կա ով փաստում ա հակառակը՝ 397/388.5-ի Բերգերով հաղթում ենք: :Dntknw: 

Ցանկացած դեպքում շնորհավոր տղերքին: :Drinks:  Չեմպիոննե՛ր: :Love:

----------

Malxas (09.09.2012), Sagittarius (09.09.2012), Varzor (18.09.2012), Yevuk (09.09.2012), Լեո (09.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ով հասկանումա էտ TB2-ի հաշվարկից թող գոնե մոտավոր ասի, թե ինչա մեզ սպասվում?

Հիմա մենք 15 միավորով առաջ ենք:

----------


## Tiger29

Հաղթել ենք))))))))))

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), Malxas (09.09.2012), Sagittarius (09.09.2012), Vaio (09.09.2012), Yevuk (09.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Չեմպիոննե՛ր:


Ոնց որ թե պաշտոնական ա: :Yahoo: 

 :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:

----------

Sagittarius (09.09.2012), Vaio (09.09.2012), Varzor (18.09.2012), Yevuk (09.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

Untitled.png

----------


## Vaio

ՀԻՄԱ ՍԱ 100%-ա???????????

Որտեղից այդ ցուցակը?

----------


## Tiger29

> Ոնց որ թե պաշտոնական ա:


Էս իմ գրածներն ես ստեղ դնում chesspro-ից :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Moonwalker

> ՀԻՄԱ ՍԱ 100%-ա???????????
> 
> Որտեղից այդ ցուցակը?


Պաշտոնական կայքում քիչ անց կլինի, բայց ես երկու տարբեր մարդու գիտեմ, ովքեր հաշվելով նույն թիվն են ստացել: :Yes:  
Փա՜ռք ու պատիվ բոսնիցիքին վերջին պահին պահածոյացրած Բանգլադեշի շախմատիստներին: :Jpit: 




> Էս իմ գրածներն ես ստեղ դնում chesspro-ից


Խի՞ չէ, muran29 ջան: :Jpit:

----------

Tiger29 (09.09.2012), Vaio (09.09.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius



----------

impression (09.09.2012), Vaio (09.09.2012), Yevuk (09.09.2012), Ձայնալար (09.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> Պաշտոնական կայքում քիչ անց կլինի, բայց ես երկու տարբեր մարդու գիտեմ, ովքեր հաշվելով նույն թիվն են ստացել: 
> Փա՜ռք ու պատիվ բոսնիցիքին վերջին պահին պահածոյացրած Բանգլադեշի շախմատիստներին:
> 
> 
> 
> Խի՞ չէ, muran29 ջան:


Դե իրավունքների ոտնահարում կա, բան կա :Smile: 
Առավոտվանից դրած պլյուս-մինուս եմ անում :LOL: 
Էսի սևագիրս էր, բայց դե հավես չկար միանգամից մաքրագրելու, պլյուսներով, աստղանիշներով դրեցի :LOL: 

Բա լավ քո անունը ոնցա, երևում ա, որ լավ ակտիվ ես էնտեղ:
Քեզ առանձնահատուկ եմ շնորհավորում, զգացել եմ, որ շատ ես բալետ անում մերոնց ու շատ սրտացավ ես:

----------


## Vaio

*Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց հավաքականը 3-րդ անգամ դառնում է շախմատի համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի հաղթող*


http://www.tert.am/am/news/2012/09/09/chess-olympiad/

----------

Bruno (09.09.2012), Lion (09.09.2012), Malxas (09.09.2012), Yevuk (09.09.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ճիշտն ասած Հուդիթին պտի ազգովի մերսի ասենք, որովհետև արանքում Հակոբյանը տեղը տեղին բլթցրեց, ու եթե Հուդիթը փիղը փոխեր նավակի հետ ք*ք իրավիճակ էր ստեղծվում‎։ Հետո Բանգլադեշցիք են մեր ախպերները, իզուր չի, որ իրենց երկրի պատվին մի ամբողջ թաղամաս ենք կոչել ‎ :LOL:

----------

Malxas (09.09.2012), Varzor (18.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> ճիշտն ասած Հուդիթին պտի ազգովի մերսի ասենք, որովհետև արանքում Հակոբյանը տեղը տեղին բլթցրեց, ու եթե Հուդիթը փիղը փոխեր նավակի հետ ք*ք իրավիճակ էր ստեղծվում‎։ Հետո Բանգլադեշցիք են մեր ախպերները, իզուր չի, որ իրենց երկրի պատվին մի ամբողջ թաղամաս ենք կոչել ‎


Էտ պահը ես էլ էի տեսել, բայց ես մտախեցի, որ Հակոբյանը ուզում էր նավակը ժերտվա տար ու ինչ-որ բան աներ հետագայում, միգուցե հակառակորդներ տենց մի վտանգ զգաց, դրա համար էլ փղով չկերավ նավակը:

----------


## Tiger29

> ճիշտն ասած Հուդիթին պտի ազգովի մերսի ասենք, որովհետև արանքում Հակոբյանը տեղը տեղին բլթցրեց, ու եթե Հուդիթը փիղը փոխեր նավակի հետ ք*ք իրավիճակ էր ստեղծվում‎։ Հետո Բանգլադեշցիք են մեր ախպերները, իզուր չի, որ իրենց երկրի պատվին մի ամբողջ թաղամաս ենք կոչել ‎


Էդ դեպքում Հուդիթը պարտիան փրկելու համար դեռ շատ կտանջվեր:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Դե իրավունքների ոտնահարում կա, բան կա
> Առավոտվանից դրած պլյուս-մինուս եմ անում
> Էսի սևագիրս էր, բայց դե հավես չկար միանգամից մաքրագրելու, պլյուսներով, աստղանիշներով դրեցի
> 
> Բա լավ քո անունը ոնցա, երևում ա, որ լավ ակտիվ ես էնտեղ:
> Քեզ առանձնահատուկ եմ շնորհավորում, զգացել եմ, որ շատ ես բալետ անում մերոնց ու շատ սրտացավ ես:


Շնորհակալ եմ: :Jpit:  Չէ, հիմա էլ ընդեղ չեմ գրում: Մի ժամանակ շատ ակտիվ էի, բայց ադմինիստրացիայի հետ կոնֆլիկտից/արգելափակումից հետո մենակ կարդում եմ:




> ճիշտն ասած Հուդիթին պտի ազգովի մերսի ասենք, որովհետև արանքում Հակոբյանը տեղը տեղին բլթցրեց, ու եթե Հուդիթը փիղը փոխեր նավակի հետ ք*ք իրավիճակ էր ստեղծվում‎։ Հետո Բանգլադեշցիք են մեր ախպերները, իզուր չի, որ իրենց երկրի պատվին մի ամբողջ թաղամաս ենք կոչել ‎


Նահ: Կոմպն նորմալ խորության վրա ասում ա, որ ընդեղ համարյա նույն չափով ոչ ոքի ա :Pardon: 

Բայց Մովսին էլ զգաց թիմային միասնության ոգին: Արտակարգ էր խաղում: Հալալ ա՝

----------


## Malxas

> Էտ պահը ես էլ էի տեսել, բայց ես մտախեցի, որ Հակոբյանը ուզում էր նավակը ժերտվա տար ու ինչ-որ բան աներ հետագայում, միգուցե հակառակորդներ տենց մի վտանգ զգաց, դրա համար էլ փղով չկերավ նավակը:


Նավակի այդ չարաբաստիկ քայլից հետո համակարգիչը անմիջապես ահագին առավելություն տվեց Պոլգարին, այնպես որ դա իրոք լուրջ սխալ էր: Բախտներս բերեց այդ պահին, որ Հուդիթը չվերցրեց նավակը;

----------

Vaio (09.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> Շնորհակալ եմ: Չէ, հիմա էլ ընդեղ չեմ գրում: Մի ժամանակ շատ ակտիվ էի, բայց ադմինիստրացիայի հետ կոնֆլիկտից/արգելափակումից հետո մենակ կարդում եմ:
> 
> 
> 
> Նահ: Կոմպն նորմալ խորության վրա ասում ա, որ ընդեղ համարյա նույն չափով ոչ ոքի ա
> 
> Բայց Մովսին էլ զգաց թիմային միասնության ոգին: Արտակարգ էր խաղում: Հալալ ա՝


Ես էլ եմ հիմնականում կարդում, բայց մեկ-մեկ պոռթկումներ լինում են :Smile: , բայց ոնց էր անունդ? Եթե չես ուզում, մի ասա, խնդիր չկա:
Մովսիսյանից մեկ ա ես դժգոհ մնացի, էսօր գժվել էի, որ  33.փe5-ը չգտավ, ուղղակի աններելի կլիներ, եթե չկրեր հետո:

----------


## Tiger29

> Նավակի այդ չարաբաստիկ քայլից հետո համակարգիչը անմիջապես ահագին առավելություն տվեց Պոլգարին, այնպես որ դա իրոք լուրջ սխալ էր: Բախտներս բերեց այդ պահին, որ Հուդիթը չվերցրեց նավակը;


Լուրջ սխալ չկար, ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր: Սևն էր խլում նախաձեռնությունը ու եթե սպիտակը չափը անցներ` կպարտվեր:

----------


## Malxas

> Լուրջ սխալ չկար, ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր: Սևն էր խլում նախաձեռնությունը ու եթե սպիտակը չափը անցներ` կպարտվեր:


Չեմ վիճի, շախմատից շատ խորությամբ չեմ հասկանում: Ուղղակի համակարգիչը յուրաքանչյուր քայլից հետո գնահատական է տալիս, իսկ այդ դեպքում լուրջ առավելություն տվեց Պոլգարին:

----------


## Tiger29

> Չեմ վիճի, շախմատից շատ խորությամբ չեմ հասկանում: Ուղղակի համակարգիչը յուրաքանչյուր քայլից հետո գնահատական է տալիս, իսկ այդ դեպքում լուրջ առավելություն տվեց Պոլգարին:


Սևերը արքայով գնում էին մինչև g2 ու հետո սպիտակները պիտի Աe1, Աe2-ով պահեին, որ չպարտվեին: Համակարգչի թերությունը հենց դրանով է հայտնի, առաջին վայրկյաններին նյութականն իր համար ամենակարևորն է:

----------

Malxas (09.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Պաշտոնական աղյուսակը՝



 :Bux: 

*Փա՛ռք հայկական շախմատային հանճարներին՝ եռակի օլիմպիական չեմպիոններին*



Լևոնը *թվիթել ա*. «We won the Olympiad !! So proud to be a part of a team like this! Hurray hurray hurray! Armenia rules !!!!»

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), Ariadna (09.09.2012), Arpine (10.09.2012), Lion (09.09.2012), Sagittarius (09.09.2012), Varzor (18.09.2012), Լեո (09.09.2012)

----------


## Lion

:Bux: 

Ուռաաաա, շնորհավոր մեզ բոլորիս  :Smile:

----------

Malxas (09.09.2012), Ձայնալար (09.09.2012)

----------


## Լեո

Շախմատային գերտերություն Հայաստան  :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), Varzor (18.09.2012), Ձայնալար (09.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> Պաշտոնական աղյուսակը՝


Untitled1.jpg

 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), Lion (09.09.2012), Malxas (09.09.2012), Moonwalker (09.09.2012), Ձայնալար (09.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

Աղջիկներին էլ շնորհավոր, վերջին տուրում իրանց մեջ ուժ գտան ու վերջապես հաղթեցին ուժեղ հավաքականի:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), Varzor (18.09.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

Աստված տա, միակ ոլորտը չլինի, որով գերտերություն ենք համարվում....

----------

Varzor (18.09.2012), yerevanci (09.09.2012), Ձայնալար (09.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Հիմա Արոնյանի ELO-ն 2849-ա?

----------


## Tiger29

GJADv.jpg

----------

Varzor (18.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> Հիմա Արոնյանի ELO-ն 2849-ա?


Չէ, էդ էս մրցումում իրա ցույց տված ուժնա: Էդ ուժիա խաղացել:
Իրականը`


http://2700chess.com/

----------

Lion (09.09.2012), Malxas (09.09.2012), Moonwalker (09.09.2012), Vaio (09.09.2012), Varzor (18.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դե մեկ էլ հայի բախտ արտահայտությունը բացասական իմաստով չլսեմ, որ տեղից ուժեղ ես լինում, բախտն էլ քո կողմից ա լինում:

 :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), Ariadna (09.09.2012), Lion (09.09.2012), Varzor (18.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ ջան մի մոռացեք նաև, որ հայերը հաղթել են Թուրքիայում, հոգեբանական առումով հեշտ չի եղել, ինչը նշանակում է, որ *մեր հաղթանակը ուղղակի վերջն էր*:

----------

Lion (09.09.2012), Malxas (09.09.2012), Varzor (18.09.2012), Ձայնալար (09.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

chesstv.com

Մոտ 2.5 ժամից կարող եք լսել Հայաստանի հիմնը Թուրքիայում, ովքեր չգիտեն տեղը:

----------

Malxas (09.09.2012), Moonwalker (09.09.2012), Լեո (09.09.2012), Ձայնալար (09.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Sport Armenia-ի ֆեսբուքյան էջից՝

*Մինչ Վովան խաղում էր տղերքը (Աղասի Ինանց, Գաբրիել Սարգսյան, Տիգրան Պետրոսյան, Արման Փաշիկյան) հաշվում էին  :Jpit: ՝

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), Malxas (09.09.2012), Tiger29 (09.09.2012), Varzor (18.09.2012), Ձայնալար (09.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> *Sport Armenia-ի ֆեսբուքյան էջից՝
> 
> *Մինչ Վովան խաղում էր տղերքը (Աղասի Ինանց, Գաբրիել Սարգսյան, Տիգրան Պետրոսյան, Արման Փաշիկյան) հաշվում էին ՝


Այ թե ինչն ա զարգացնում շախմատը :Smile: 
Փաստորեն Գաբին ա հաշվում :Smile: 

Մեկ էլ Կաիսա ավելի ճիշտ չի, քան Կայիսա?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մեկ էլ Կաիսա ավելի ճիշտ չի, քան Կայիսա?


Եսիմ, միգուցե սխալ եմ: Անգլերենում ումլաութ «ի»-ով գրվելու՝(Caïssa) պատճառով եմ «Յ» գրել: :Pardon:

----------


## Tiger29

> Եսիմ, միգուցե սխալ եմ: Անգլերենում ումլաութ «ի»-ով գրվելու՝(Caïssa) պատճառով եմ «Յ» գրել:


Raisa, Taisa, Kaisa
Իմ կարծիքով էս անուններում յ-ն չի լսվում: Կարողա երկու ս-ով գրելը ճիշտ ա, բայց յ-ն...եսիմ:

----------

Moonwalker (09.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Հետաքրքիր բան եմ նկատել: 

Նայեք ուշադիր 2008 թվ.-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակի TB3/TB4-ը և 2012 թվ.-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակի TB3/TB4-ը: 

Ստացվում է, որ TB3-ը և TB4-ը տեղերով փոխել են՝ կապված կարևորության հետ: 

champion2008.jpg champion2012.jpg


2008 - http://chess-results.info/tnr16314.aspx?1&datatyp=2

2012 - http://results.chessolympiadistanbul...&lan=1&flag=30

----------


## Vaio

*Armenia win World Chess Olympiad 2012*

----------

keyboard (10.09.2012), Malxas (10.09.2012), Moonwalker (10.09.2012), Tiger29 (10.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (10.09.2012)

----------


## Tiger29

> Հետաքրքիր բան եմ նկատել: 
> 
> Նայեք ուշադիր 2008 թվ.-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակի TB3/TB4-ը և 2012 թվ.-ի մրցաշարային աղյուսակի TB3/TB4-ը: 
> 
> Ստացվում է, որ TB3-ը և TB4-ը տեղերով փոխել են՝ կապված կարևորության հետ: 
> 
> champion2008.jpg champion2012.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Բայց դա էդքան էլ կարևոր չի, որովհետև առաջին լրացուցիչը էնքան մեծ թիվա, որ դժվար հավասար լինի:

----------


## Moonwalker

Էհ՜, է՜հ մի տարվա էնդորֆինի պաշար ստացա պարգևատրումից: :Love: 









Էս էլ Լևոնի անհատական ոսկին առաջին խաղատախտակի վրա`



14 տարի առաջ ու նորից Ստամբուլում ու նորից ոսկի :Jpit:  Ինչքա՜ն քիչ բան ա փոխվել:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), Ariadna (11.09.2012), Arpine (10.09.2012), keyboard (10.09.2012), Lion (10.09.2012), Malxas (10.09.2012), Yevuk (11.09.2012), Լեո (10.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Այս երկու օրը ադրբեջանական կայքերում փորձում եմ փնտրել հայ շախմատիստների կողմից օլիմպիական չեմպիոն դառնալու որևէ հոդված: 
Ու հետաքրքիրն էնա, որ այդպիսի հոդված գոյություն չունի: 

Փաստորեն հայ շախմատիստները ադրբեջանցի լրագրողներին զրկել են կատարելու իրենց մասնագիտական առաքելությունը, այն է` իրազեկել ադրբեջանի հանրությանը: 

Փոխարենը կա աբիժնիկ այստիպի հոդվածներ` Два азербайджанских гроссмейстера выиграли индивидуальные призы Шахматной Олимпиады...., Армяне начали разыгрывать против Азербайджана «евровидийную карту-2» :  :LOL: 

Սրանք (az)   լրիվ մեղք են... մարդ չեն դառնա:

----------

Malxas (10.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Լևոնը թվիթել ա.
*



> At the airport - Yerevan soon can't wait!!!


Տղերքն ու Համիլթոն-Ռասսելի գավաթը գալիս են: :Love: 

Հ.Գ. Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանի տաք հետքերով տված *հարցազրույցը* Եվգենի Սուրովին:

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2012), keyboard (10.09.2012), Լեո (10.09.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ու հետաքրքիրն էնա, որ այդպիսի հոդված գոյություն չունի:


Լավ չես նայել՝ aze.az (Վիդադի Վալիև). *«Сборная Армении выиграла Всемирную шахматную Олимпиаду»*  :Jpit:

----------

Vaio (11.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Լավ չես նայել՝ aze.az (Վիդադի Վալիև). *«Сборная Армении выиграла Всемирную шахматную Олимпиаду»*


Միգուցե այդ սայթի տերը հայա, ով դոմենը առելա .az տիրույթում:  :Smile:

----------

